# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Parem de gastar dinheiro em escumadores superdimensionados

## Vitor Pestana

Olá Companheiros.

Desde há muito que leio àcerca de rotores de agulhas com mesh, em que sua utilização consegue colocar practicamente o doubro do ar que um rotor de agulhas convencional.


Passando das palavras aos actos resolvi "kitar" o meu novo escumador  H&S 2x 1260 colocando mesh nos respectivos rotores:





Existem dois tipos de mesh, uma mais fina e outra mais grossa, resolvi usar as duas, uma em cima da outra.





O rotor de agulhas original.








Mesh já com o buraco no meio para que o veio possa ser colocado sem problemas.





Mesh aplicada no rotor.





Presa com pequenas braçadeiras de serrilha





Resultado final.





Logo após ter ligado as bombas, imediatamente notei a diferença, a entrada de ar passou practicamente para o doubro, e o tamanho das bolhas para metade, posso afirmar que a eficiencia de qualquer escumador que use esta configuração passa a ter uma eficiencia de 80% a 100% dependendo das respectivas bombas, por esta razão posso afirmar sem sombra de duvidas que o uso de mesh em escumadores já instalados podem duplicar a sua eficiencia practicamente sem custos.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Victor...


Podes dizer onde arranjas esse mesh?

Um abraço!

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boa boa, ta fishhhh  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Vitor
Muito interessante e oportuna esta tua constatação. Aplicação simples e até acessível (não sei o custo). Tenho dois Deltc APF 600 e compreio-os com rotor de algulhas mas um deles não o tinha apasar de eu o ter pago, e assim como não consegui obter um rotor original a que tinha direito porque o paguei, fiz uma adaptação e coloquei lá um rotor de agulhas que serve mas não dá o mesmo resultado, embora seja bem melhor do que o rotor de pás que vinha originalmente e que guardei. Conheço bem o uso da malha (mesh) porém nunca me deu para fazer o que aqui apresentas e assim tanto para mim como para a comunidade, pedia-te que relatasses onde se pode comprar esta malha, de que natureza é, enfim o que procurar no mercado, até porque já tivemos aqui no fórum um individuo que se aproveitou do desconhecimento dos membros que enganou, e vendeu-lhes uma coisa por outra.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Aqui há (pelo menos acho que é isto): (3.50 euros)

http://www.aquapro2000.de/Technique....d7bc6448c8da59

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Muito bem visto.
Parabéns e obrigado pela dica!.
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boa tarde Vitor
> Muito interessante e oportuna esta tua constatação. Aplicação simples e até acessível (não sei o custo). Tenho dois Deltc APF 600 e compreio-os com rotor de algulhas mas um deles não o tinha apasar de eu o ter pago, e assim como não consegui obter um rotor original a que tinha direito porque o paguei, fiz uma adaptação e coloquei lá um rotor de agulhas que serve mas não dá o mesmo resultado, embora seja bem melhor do que o rotor de pás que vinha originalmente e que guardei. Conheço bem o uso da malha (mesh) porém nunca me deu para fazer o que aqui apresentas e assim tanto para mim como para a comunidade, pedia-te que relatasses onde se pode comprar esta malha, de que natureza é, enfim o que procurar no mercado, até porque já tivemos aqui no fórum um individuo que se aproveitou do desconhecimento dos membros que enganou, e vendeu-lhes uma coisa por outra.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno




Olá Companheiros.


A utilização de mesh pode e vai revolucionar quer os escumadores já existentes como os que podem vir a ser feitos pelas próprios membros, ou seja o bom e velho DIY.


Com a aplicação de mesh practicamente qualquer bomba pode ser alterada para ser usada num escumador DIY, mas de todas elas existe uma que pode muito simplesmente ser adaptada sem muita ciencia, até um macaco o pode fazer, o próprio rotor já tem a base onde a mesh é colada ou presa com braçadeiras, estou a falar das bombas Sicce 2500 e por ai fora, para que a mesh seja aplicada basta cortar as pás de borracha, fazer 4 a 6 furos e prender a mesh com braçadeiras de serrilha, é mesmo muito simples, funcional, e barato não sendo necessário a compra do carissimo rotor de agulhas ficando um escumador para um aquario de 2500 lt por um preço incomensoravelmente baixo, atrevo-me mesmo a dizer que o custo total pode rondar cerca de 15% do preço practicado no mercado já com todo o material pago, para aquarios mais pequenos tal como 1000 lt, então o escumador podem ficar a um preço de fazer rir.


A mesh que utilizo foi gentilmente cedida por um membro que deixou de participar no fórum, mas há muito que este material é vendido lá fora, sendo o ebay o melhor local, além de ser dentro da europa, o preço é bastante em conta visto que cada quadrado de mesh dá para fazer 3 rotores ou 6 rotores dependendo do tipo de mesh.


Espero que esta ideia venha a motivar mais gente a criar os seus próprios escumadores, visto que a adaptação de mesh nos rotores a tarefa fica MUITO mais fácil, barata e funcional.


Ver aqui


Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Filipe Silva

ok ok obrg...  :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

:SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:  
la vai a aquabee o meu turbofloter 1000 sl ser kitada :JmdFou:  

obrigado

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:  Grande victor tinhas de voltar em grande nos diy :Olá:   :Olá:  

vou experimentar isto nos meus dois escumadores :SbOk2:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Em vez da tradicional braçadeira de serrilha experimentem fio de pesca. Tem a vantagem de ser mais fino, como tal os furos feitos na base de aplicação do mesh serão menores. Isto evita fragilizar a base. Por outro lado não corremos o risco de desiquilibrar o rotor evitando o seu desgaste prematuro e consequentes ruidos.

----------


## Filipe Simões

O meu escumador foi feito usando uma dessas mesh, podem ver aqui, pois é um projecto todo DIY feito pelo Pedro Vicente...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....507#post105507

Dá para ver a espuma em apenas meia hora de trabalho... no dia dos testes.

actualmente ele está desligado, o sistema ainda está em preparação, para muito breve estará a bubblar.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas

sou um bocado burro nestas coisas, mas acham que as aquabee do deltec mce600 dá para colocar?.......pois ando a notar que o escumador anda a fazer bolhas muito grandes e não está a escumar como escumava....a espuma está demasiado branca.


desmontei-o, lavei a bomba mas acho que continua na mesma.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Em vez da tradicional braçadeira de serrilha experimentem fio de pesca. Tem a vantagem de ser mais fino, como tal os furos feitos na base de aplicação do mesh serão menores. Isto evita fragilizar a base. Por outro lado não corremos o risco de desiquilibrar o rotor evitando o seu desgaste prematuro e consequentes ruidos.


Olá João Carlos.

É bem capaz de ser uma boa ideia, mas penso que o fio de pesca não consiga aguentar mais atrito que as braçadeiras de serrilha, apesar de que a bomba que uso tem anilhas para subir ou descer o nivel do rotor, desta forma nem as braçadeiras tocam no corpo bomba, enfim depende de cada bomba.





> O meu escumador foi feito usando uma dessas mesh, podem ver aqui, pois é um projecto todo DIY feito pelo Pedro Vicente...
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....507#post105507
> 
> Dá para ver a espuma em apenas meia hora de trabalho... no dia dos testes.
> 
> actualmente ele está desligado, o sistema ainda está em preparação, para muito breve estará a bubblar.



Olá Filipe.

Esse escumador tem um optimo aspecto.

Esta mesh é diferente, ou seja é muito "porosa", e um pouco flexivel. O segredo destes rotores é partir o máximo de bolhas possivel com tamanho muito reduzido, para isso é necessário que a mistura de agua e ar entre na totalidade do rotor, não apenas nas bordas, se a mesh for muito compacta o efeito será o contrário do pretendido ou inferior ao que a bomba pode efectuar.





> Boas
> 
> sou um bocado burro nestas coisas, mas acham que as aquabee do deltec mce600 dá para colocar?.......pois ando a notar que o escumador anda a fazer bolhas muito grandes e não está a escumar como escumava....a espuma está demasiado branca.
> 
> 
> desmontei-o, lavei a bomba mas acho que continua na mesma.



Olá Ruben

Se o rotor for de agulhas podes perfeitamente fazer a alteração sem problemas, caso não seja vai ser um pouco mais dificil.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Olá Ruben
> 
> Se o rotor for de agulhas podes perfeitamente fazer a alteração sem problemas, caso não seja vai ser um pouco mais dificil.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Pestana


Vitor,
Se for uma turbina de pás dá para cortá-las e fazer um disco de pvc que será colada no rotor e onde se aplicará o mesh. Na minha OR2500(vendida entretanto)Desgastei as pás num torno(podem utilizar uma Dremmel ou ponham o rotor a rodar num berbequim)e fiz um disco com casquilho que entrou á pressão.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva Victor

Eu tenho um adamastor750, feito e idealizado por ti e pelo Carlos Dias, penso que não estou errado. Achas que dá para fazer a alteração. 
A bomba que tem deu o "berro". Funciona mas verte água. Como tal mandei vir uma nova e logo que tenha tempo irei mudá-la. Ao mesmo tempo, e embora não seja nada dado a DIYS. Tentaria fazer como explicas.

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Vitor
Não sei se irei obter a malha (=mesh) no ebay mas penso usar 



Tenho por cá alguma desta fibra de filtragem bio-mecânica que não uso, por isso vou ver no que dá.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Olá Pedro,

Essa fibra não dá, é demasiado flexivel! Tem mesmo de ser daquela que o Vitor mostrou da qual eu tambem uso e posso dizer que é deveras impressionante o aumento do rendimento do escumador!!!

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Essa fibra não dá, é demasiado flexivel! Tem mesmo de ser daquela que o Vitor mostrou da qual eu tambem uso e posso dizer que é deveras impressionante o aumento do rendimento do escumador!!!
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> Miguel Gonçalves


Nem mais, alias quem me icentivou a isto até foste tu.

Não quero parecer incoveniente, mas penso que o teu escumador DIY tem tanta pinta que deveria ser uma obrigação ser mostrado a quem tiver ideias de fazer um.





> Viva Vitor
> Não sei se irei obter a malha (=mesh) no ebay mas penso usar 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenho por cá alguma desta fibra de filtragem bio-mecânica que não uso, por isso vou ver no que dá.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Olá Pedro.

Tal como o Miguel te disse, nem vale a pena tentares, nem percas tempo com isso, como eu disse anteriormente um pequeno quadrado de mesh dá para pelo menos 3 rotores, compras em grupo para este material seria um boa ideia.

Pensa nisso.





> Viva Victor
> 
> Eu tenho um adamastor750, feito e idealizado por ti e pelo Carlos Dias, penso que não estou errado. Achas que dá para fazer a alteração. 
> A bomba que tem deu o "berro". Funciona mas verte água. Como tal mandei vir uma nova e logo que tenha tempo irei mudá-la. Ao mesmo tempo, e embora não seja nada dado a DIYS. Tentaria fazer como explicas.
> 
> Obrigado



Amigo Manuel

Dá perfeitamente para fazer a alteração, tens apenas que verificar o nivel inferior de bolhas e ires cortando um pouco a entrada de admissão de agua, se a alteração for bem feita, a quantidade de ar deve aumentar cerca de 80% e esse ar tem que ter tempo para vir para cima, tens apenas que ir controlando a entrada de agua no escumador, nesse ou qualquer outro com as mesmas caracteristicas, (escumador externo) compreendes?

Abraço

Pestana





> Vitor,
> Se for uma turbina de pás dá para cortá-las e fazer um disco de pvc que será colada no rotor e onde se aplicará o mesh. Na minha OR2500(vendida entretanto)Desgastei as pás num torno(podem utilizar uma Dremmel ou ponham o rotor a rodar num berbequim)e fiz um disco com casquilho que entrou á pressão.


Exelente ideia João, um torno neste hobbie faz milagres.

Também seria exelente colocares essa ideia em imagens (fotos) para que a malta mais nova possa ter uma ideia do que se está a falar.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Essa fibra não dá, é demasiado flexivel! Tem mesmo de ser daquela que o Vitor mostrou da qual eu tambem uso e posso dizer que é deveras impressionante o aumento do rendimento do escumador!!!
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> Miguel Gonçalves





> Olá Pedro.
> 
> Tal como o Miguel te disse, nem vale a pena tentares, nem percas tempo com isso, como eu disse anteriormente um pequeno quadrado de mesh dá para pelo menos 3 rotores, compras em grupo para este material seria um boa ideia.
> 
> Pensa nisso.


 :Olá: Viva
Obrigado a ambos pelo esclarecimento que servirá tanto para mim como para outros membros.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Uma explicação detalhada de como fazer uma roda de malha para aplicar num rotor

DIY Thread Wheel

Nunca liguei muito ao assunto, mas agora e dada a cada vez maior dificuldade em se arranjar o que quer que seja, analisei e a marca da referida malha é 

     Enkamat® Type         Overall Thickness                Fiber Diameter         PF4A Enkamat® Nylon   .25"  .020"   PF5      Enkamat® Nylon   .50"  .025" 
ou seja uma malha em Nylon de dois calibres pelo menos. Ora pesquisando na net descobri que se trata de uma malha concebida em poliamida para aplicar em locais onde se pretende evitar erosão dos solos promovendo condições para incentivar o crescimento de raizes que fixarão os solos: 

Enkamat

Enkamat

Enkamat

Enkamat

Enkamat

e o mundo é pequeno...a Aquaticeco de onde mandei vir a minha rede de plâncton tem Enkamat, mas continua a ser nos EUA e fica caro em portes e desalfandegagem pelo que o meu contacto na Aquaticeco que fica na Florida, j+a na altura em que comprei a rede de plâncton, me aconselhou a compras em grupo para dividir as despesas.

Enkamat

Enkamat

há de resto um tópico aqui no fórum que já abordou a questão e que agora encontrei

MeshWheel - NeedleWheel

Na reefcentral tem estes dois tópicos que também podem interessar

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=1

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...readid=1005653

e mais deve haver mas assim começamos a reunir a informação. Falta agora pesquisar quem tem disto cá por terras Lusas...e deve haver. Vou procurar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas,

Muito interessante este assunto, gostava de exprimentar no meu deltec APF600, como já tem turbina de agulhas seria fácil encaixar lá o mesh. O problema será mesmo encontra-lo cá em Portugal, também me vou por à procura.

Ainda só consegui encontrar daquele mais emborrachado, que se vê nuns tapetes verdes, mas estou certo que o efeito não se aproxima do original.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Bom dia a todos,

encontrei este site onde aparentemente tem uma malha (Geomalha volumetrica) que é parecida com o que se procura, fica aqui o link: http://www.agrariaverde.pt/geosinteticos.html
para ver se alguém consegue determinar se isto ajuda.
Ainda não entrei em contacto com a empresa, para saber a espessura e mais características da mesma, mas vou tentar.

Nuno

----------


## CelsoBastos

Bom dia.

Estive a consultar a página da agraria verde que parece ser quem possui esse material, e felizmente fica perto do meu local de trabalho, vou tentar entrar em contacto com eles. Com sorte talvez me possam vender um pouco de Geomalha volumetrica. Caso seja o que estamos a procura posso comprar mais e enviar para quem necessitar.

Cumprimentos a todos

----------


## CelsoBastos

Bem, então é assim.

Entrei em contacto com a dita empresa e na realidade eles tem para venda este material. O preço do m2 é 4,95 mas acho que por hora não tem nada em stock, então perguntei se não me podiam facultar uma amostra. Daqui a umas horas já devo ter uma resposta porque a pessoa que amavelmente me atendeu ía confirmar se havia em stcok.

Espero que haja!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> encontrei este site onde aparentemente tem uma malha (Geomalha volumetrica) que é parecida com o que se procura, fica aqui o link: http://www.agrariaverde.pt/geosinteticos.html
> para ver se alguém consegue determinar se isto ajuda.
> Ainda não entrei em contacto com a empresa, para saber a espessura e mais características da mesma, mas vou tentar.
> 
> Nuno


Acho que acertas-te em cheio, a mesh é mesmo igual, e um m2 a 4,95 até dá vontade rir pois se um pequeno quadrado de 15cmx20cm dá para 6 rotores, 1 m2 deve dar para umas boas centenas.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Ingo Barao

:Palmas:  
quando chega?? :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

:SbOk:  Agora é só esperar o Celso ver a amostra e depois quem quiser é só começar a encomendar  :Palmas:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Bem, então é assim.
> 
> Entrei em contacto com a dita empresa e na realidade eles tem para venda este material. O preço do m2 é 4,95 mas acho que por hora não tem nada em stock, então perguntei se não me podiam facultar uma amostra. Daqui a umas horas já devo ter uma resposta porque a pessoa que amavelmente me atendeu ía confirmar se havia em stcok.
> 
> Espero que haja!


Boas, Celso.

Fizeste uma grande descoberta. :Pracima:   Há meses que ando a tentar encontrar esse tipo de malha para aplicar na turbina da bomba do meu escumador e, até agora, sem sucesso.

Também já enviei um e-mail à Agrária Verde a pedir informações, mas pela foto da malha parece ser mesmo isso que procuramos.

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Amigo Manuel
> 
> Dá perfeitamente para fazer a alteração, tens apenas que verificar o nivel inferior de bolhas e ires cortando um pouco a entrada de admissão de agua, se a alteração for bem feita, a quantidade de ar deve aumentar cerca de 80% e esse ar tem que ter tempo para vir para cima, tens apenas que ir controlando a entrada de agua no escumador, nesse ou qualquer outro com as mesmas caracteristicas, (escumador externo) compreendes?
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Pestana


Obrigado Vitor.
Duvido que encontre o artigo aqui. Se não encontrar, terei que arranjar aí quando for de férias (Maio) ou no final do mês quando a minha esposa estiver em Portugal.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Vou buscar agora a amostra  :SbOk:  

comento daqui a nada

----------


## Miguel Pinho

Boas tardes
Se funciona mesmo o dobro o escumador ao aplicar isso na bomba vou querer um bocado se possível.
Depois diz-me quanto é que será o valor ok agradecia e para quando está disponível.
Já agora tenho mesmo de cortar as pás do redutor da bomba?
Ou poderei aplicar sem cortar nada e só amarrar essa fibra ás pás?
Comprimentos Miguel Pinho

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Obrigado Vitor.
> Duvido que encontre o artigo aqui. Se não encontrar, terei que arranjar aí quando for de férias (Maio) ou no final do mês quando a minha esposa estiver em Portugal.


Olá Manel.

Concerteza que a malta envia-te um bocado, cabe perfeitamente dentro de um envelope, e ao preço que isso custa não deve ser problema nenhum.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Olá Manel.
> 
> Concerteza que a malta envia-te um bocado, cabe perfeitamente dentro de um envelope, e ao preço que isso custa não deve ser problema nenhum.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Pestana


Mais uma vez obrigado.
Podes ter a certeza que vou aproveitar a amabilidade e entrarei em contacto contigo quando a minha esposa estiver aí. Da Moita à quinta do conde não é longe :SbOk:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

> Boas,
> 
> Muito interessante este assunto, gostava de exprimentar no meu deltec APF600, como já tem turbina de agulhas seria fácil encaixar lá o mesh. O problema será mesmo encontra-lo cá em Portugal, também me vou por à procura.
> 
> Ainda só consegui encontrar daquele mais emborrachado, que se vê nuns tapetes verdes, mas estou certo que o efeito não se aproxima do original.



boas paulo

se quiseres comprar a meias é só dizeres :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Viva,

Esta foto ilustra o meu rotor de "Mesh" das minhas Aquabee´s.

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Ingo Barao

boa boa
diz-me duas coisa, tives-te que destruir a turbima de agulhas?
funcionamento???

----------


## João Magano

> Boas tardes
> Se funciona mesmo o dobro o escumador ao aplicar isso na bomba vou querer um bocado se possível.
> Depois diz-me quanto é que será o valor ok agradecia e para quando está disponível.
> Já agora tenho mesmo de cortar as pás do redutor da bomba?
> Ou poderei aplicar sem cortar nada e só amarrar essa fibra ás pás?
> Comprimentos Miguel Pinho


Boa tarde Miguel Pinho,

És *novo* aqui no fórum e por isso e também devido a vossa *proximidade fisica* não queria deixar de te avisar que já tivémos aqui um membro a vender gato por lebre e embora ele já tenha sido banido do forúm quem sabe não andará por aí disfarçado e te contacte para algum tipo de negócio ... não gostaria que essa situação se repetisse e que á semelhança de outros membros fosses enganado por este *vigarista de meia tijela* ...




> Boas eu tenho facilidade de arranjar essa fibra e é o que eu tenho no redutor da bomba que alimenta o meu escumador,digo-vos excelente microbolhas ao máximo turbo autentico,sem barulho como ás vezes o redutor de agulhas faz  .
> Pois trabalho com essa material tanto em fino como em grosso essa fibra.È idêntico ao scotch Brite,arranjo essas fibras aos quadrados depois é só fazer o molde ixacto para o redutor em circulo,também posso cortar á medida do redutor,depois é só amarrar com fio de cediela ás pás e esta a escumar.Aos interessados mandem mp.Um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

boa boa
diz-me uma coisa, tives-te que destruir a turbima de agulhas?
funcionamento???

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Também estou interessado na mesh. Celso não vais à recolha de água no domingo? Se fosses podias levar a amostra e já viamos isso. 
Entretanto o novo membro Miguel Pinho também está convidado a comparecer e assim ao vivo, constatar a qualidade da mesh. 
Abraço  :Olá:

----------


## Miguel Pinho

Boas tardes.
João obrigado e assim fico a saber e tomo caso da ocorrencia.
Pois não gosto de ser enganado o que lhe agradeço.Já que aumenta o trabalho do escumador com esta fibra na qual desconhecia queria um bocado  que CelsoBastos se me podesse enviar no qual agradecia e que me dissese quanto é.
Queria saber se tenho de alterar a ventuinha da bomba para aplicar isto.
Ou posso por um bocado e não cortar nada da ventuinha da bomba é só amarrar?
Comprimentos Miguel Pinho

----------


## Miguel Pinho

Boas tardes.
Telmo claro que posso comparecer e se o CelsoBastos levar a amostra até posso mandar reservar um bocado para mim.
Em que sitio é propriamente essa colecta?
Comprimentos Miguel Pinho

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11601

Serás benvindo  :Olá:

----------


## Miguel Pinho

Boas tardes.
Ok Telmo  já vi o tópico que mencionas e obrigado pois também gosto de convivio.
Vou ver se dou aí um saltinho e ver como isso funciona a bomba fumaças.
Comprimentos Miguel Pinho

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

> boa boa
> diz-me uma coisa, tives-te que destruir a turbima de agulhas?
> funcionamento???


Viva Ingo,

Tens de retirar as pás da turbina ficando apenas a base que teras de furar para receber as abraçadeiras e mais uns furos extra para melhor circulção das microbolhas.

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Como prometido aqui fica a amostra, no Domingo levo para o pessoal ver se é isto que procura.



Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> boas paulo
> 
> se quiseres comprar a meias é só dizeres


 :Olá:  Malta, se chegarem a conclusão que é mesmo esse o material, eu também estou interessado em experimentar  :HaEbouriffe:  . Se puder dividir os portes com o Ruben, melhor  :Pracima:  .

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Eu mandei vir dos EUA a mesh para fazer isso(5 quadrados de 20x20 cm). Se me enviarem um bocadinho de nada(tipo 2x2 cm ) posso ver se é a mesma.

Um abraço.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boas.
> 
> Como prometido aqui fica a amostra, no Domingo levo para o pessoal ver se é isto que procura.
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos


Olá Companheiros

Parece ser, mas a amostra é tão pequena que não posso afirmar com certeza, caso seja igual à foto que está no site deles, é sem sombra de duvidas a mesh indicada para o efeito.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Jorge Neves

Amigo Victor.
Se possível,olhando à procura,gostava de ficar com um bocado para dois rotores.
Um abraço.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pestana.

Então venha lá essa comprar em grupo. :SbOk:  
Podem contar comigo gostava de ficar com 1m2 se fosse possivel.

Não vou estar cá só lá para o fim deste mes se precisarem dos s falem com o Pedro Nuno Ferreira que ele paga por mim.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Oi Pestana.
> 
> Então venha lá essa comprar em grupo. 
> Podem contar comigo gostava de ficar com 1m2 se fosse possivel.
> 
> Não vou estar cá só lá para o fim deste mes se precisarem dos s falem com o Pedro Nuno Ferreira que ele paga por mim.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Olá Rogerio.

Ao que parece ainda não foi possivel arranjar mesh cá em Portugal.

A mesh existe no ebay da Alemanha, mas cada quadrado dá apenas para 3 ou 6 rotores, 1 M2 deve dar para cerca de uns 100 ou mais.

Aos interessados que estiverem com pressa de arranjar mesh podem recorrer ao ebay:


http://cgi.ebay.de/Fadenrad-Austausc...742.m153.l1262

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pestana.

Mas eu não disse que estava com pressa ,disse que podem contar comigo para a compra em grupo ,leve o tempo que for preciso. :SbOk:  
E porquê que vou comprar a Alemanha um bocadinho se por o mesmo preço tenho cá 1m2 não achas.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Augusto

Podem contar cmg tambem para a compra em grupo  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:   A todos
 Há em Portugal à venda tapetes feitos de mesh eu proprio tenho um há anos na porta do meu estabelecimento.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> A todos
>  Há em Portugal à venda tapetes feitos de mesh eu proprio tenho um há anos na porta do meu estabelecimento.


Acho que não é a mesma coisa, a malha é diferente, essa costuma ser emborrachada.

A mesh é feita de um material que ao toque é parecido com plástico rígido

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> A todos
> Há em Portugal à venda tapetes feitos de mesh eu proprio tenho um há anos na porta do meu estabelecimento.


Boas Pedro...

O material aparenta ser o mesmo, mas na realidade não é, o mesh de que se fala é muito mais fino, sendo que esse dos tapetes, não realiza a função adequadamente por ser muito grosso!

Editado: Parece que o Vasco respondeu um pouco antes, mas na realidade tem razão!!!


Um abraço!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Esses tapetes de que fala o Pedro não devem servir. É uma malha, mas de um material muito flexível. Quando procurei mesh aqui por Viana corri tudo o que era drogaria e afins. Vi realmente esses tapetes de depois de os tocar apercebi-me de que não iria servir.

Parece que o material que vende a Agrária Verde é aquilo que procuramos.

Contudo, hoje ao olhar para uma esponja que vem a equipar as bombas Heim decidi experimentar colocar um pouco desse material na turbina de agulhas da bomba do meu escumador e o resultado foi surpreendente. A coluna de espuma aumentou significativamente que tive de reduzir o caudal de entrada de água no escumador para que o nível da espuma esteja à entrada do pescoço do copo do escumador. Antes disso, tinha de fazer subir muito mais a água para que a espuma atingisse esse ponto.

Se é assim com este bocado de esponja, como será quando lhe puser a tão desejada malha (mesh) que tanto procuramos aqui em Portugal.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> A todos
>  Há em Portugal à venda tapetes feitos de mesh eu proprio tenho um há anos na porta do meu estabelecimento.



Olá Companheiros.

Um dia destes ainda descobrem mesh na Lua. 

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

> Nem mais, alias quem me icentivou a isto até foste tu.
> 
> Não quero parecer incoveniente, mas penso que o teu escumador DIY tem tanta pinta que deveria ser uma obrigação ser mostrado a quem tiver ideias de fazer um.
> 
> Abraço
> Pestana


Olá Vitor,

Por teres pedido e para que realmente as pessoas se apercebam da diferença que faz a "mesh" vou pôr duas fotos tiradas á pressa do meu escumador DIY após 2 horas de limpeza do copo!!! E atenção, nas primeiras semanas enchia o copo em 4 dias  :yb677: (e o copo é bem grande) dai ter convencido o Pestana a experimentar e se ele aceitou, não é por ser maluco, é porque realmente ficou convencido que resulta.

Parabens pelo post,

Um abraço a todos,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Vitor Pestana

A prova provada.

Acho que ficou bem esplicito, para quem tem escumadores deste tipo sabe concerteza a diferença, esse ecumador está completamente opaco, e essa espuma mais parece a espuma de cerveja.

Na minha experiencia posso afirmar que o uso de mesh melhora a eficiencia de um escumador em cerca de 50%.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Edgar Luis

tenho de arranjar a dita mesh para o meu...  :Smile:  realmente está brutal esse vortex  :SbOk:   :tutasla:   :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Cruz

Exmos Senhores,

A minha intervenção vem apenas no sentido de poupar esforços, para que não se vá efectivamente efectuar compras à Lua ou a Marte.
A empresa de onde pode ser adquirida essa Mesh é a Arco Systems (http://www.arcosystems.pt/), empresa sediada em Lx, foi de lá que veio essa amostra.
Cumprimentos


Pedro Cruz

----------


## José Passos Campainha

*Assim, o link funciona: http://www.arcosystems.pt*

----------


## João Magano

> A minha intervenção vem apenas no sentido de poupar esforços, para que não se vá efectivamente efectuar compras à Lua ou a Marte.
> A empresa de onde pode ser adquirida essa Mesh é a Arco Systems (http://www.arcosystems.pt/), empresa sediada em Lx, foi de lá que veio essa amostra.


Boas Pedro,

E é mesh que se deve pedir, ou seja na Arco Systems também lhe chamam mesh ou tem outro nome ?

----------


## CelsoBastos

Tive a oportunidade de levar comigo a amostra que adquiri na passada sexta feira à recolha no Domingo, pelo que me disseram era que o material seria um pouco grosso e pouco maleavel. Sendo assim vamos esperar até que apreça aqui o material tão desejado.
De qualquer modo vou tentar testar este material no meu escumador e depois coloco os resultados.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá,

Muito boa esta dica. Obrigado Vitor.  :SbOk:  
Só uma coisa que ainda não ficou clara para mim, isso dá para adaptar a qualquer escumador? Por exemplo no meu Deltec AP600?  :Coradoeolhos:  


Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Pelo que li desde que tenhas rutor de agulhas, e sempre a aviar.  :Wink: .


Abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

dá para adaptar a qualque tipo de rutor, basta um pouco de paciencia e abilidade.
num rutor de agulhas é só encaixar nas agulhas e prender com umas braçadeiras enquanto que nos outros rutores tem de se curtar as pás 
fazer uma chapa em acrilico com o mesmo diametro das pás fazer uns furinhos colar a chapa ao rutor e prender o mesh com as braçadeiras nos furinhos, um trabalho que se faz em 15min e nao é assim tao complicado de se fazer .

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Já viram a opinião da Deltec sobre o mesh?:

Deltec Pinwheel Vs Meshwheel

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/d...l-vs-meshwheel

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Alguns amigos aquarifilos que tem escumadores que usam essa "inovação" queixam-se dos mesmos problemas que o Aderito/  Deltec salienta.
Tem que ser feito testes cientificos rigorosos para as verdades se tornarem absolutas e universais.
Pelos vistos vamos ter muita gente a re- testar o produto e em breve teremos realmente testemunhos "cientificos" e crediveis, dentro do possivel.
Até lá na minha opinião é apenas uma ideia, não uma boa ideia. :SbOk:  

Fiquem bem
Jose Miranda

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Tive a oportunidade de levar comigo a amostra que adquiri na passada sexta feira à recolha no Domingo, pelo que me disseram era que o material seria um pouco grosso e pouco maleavel. Sendo assim vamos esperar até que apreça aqui o material tão desejado.
> De qualquer modo vou tentar testar este material no meu escumador e depois coloco os resultados.


Boas, Celso.

Pelo que me parece, a descrição que fazes da amostra que tens aponta para as características do mesh que procuramos. Esse material terá de ser resistente e não demasiado maleável, pois terá de vencer a força de centrifugação provocada pela rotação do rotor de forma a fazer o seu papel, ou seja, empurrar a água para cima e sugar o ar, ao mesmo tempo, dividir ainda mais a bolhas de ar que formam a espuma. Por isso não poderá ser um material muito maleável. Um exemplo que dou para terem, mais ou menos a noção do meu raciocínio, é aquele fio de nylon utilizado nas máquinas de jardinagem que servem para aparar relva e sebes. É maleável mas o suficientemente resistente para cortar a relva.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boas
> Alguns amigos aquarifilos que tem escumadores que usam essa "inovação" queixam-se dos mesmos problemas que o Aderito/  Deltec salienta.
> Tem que ser feito testes cientificos rigorosos para as verdades se tornarem absolutas e universais.
> Pelos vistos vamos ter muita gente a re- testar o produto e em breve teremos realmente testemunhos "cientificos" e crediveis, dentro do possivel.
> Até lá na minha opinião é apenas uma ideia, não uma boa ideia. 
> 
> Fiquem bem
> Jose Miranda



Amigo Zé!

Tal como tu, também eu tinha essa opinião à cerca desta materia, até ter experimentado.

Isto faz-me lembrar a velhinha questão da Agua Natural Vs a Agua Artificial, é uma historia interminavel sem nunca chegar a lugar algum, depende exclusivamente da experiencia e das opiniões de cada um, e como nesta e noutras materias não existem verdades absolutas e universais apenas experiencias individuais podem contar.


Já notas-te que outros grandes fabricantes de escumadores à exepção da Deltec estão a trocar os seus rotores para mesh?

A unica verdade que li no texto é a possivel acumulação de detritos na malha, coisa que se pode facilmente contornar, basta lavar o rotor de X em X tempo, e caso a malha esteja um pouco gasta basta substitui-la, esta subtituição custa cerca de 0,25€ ou seja basta trocar mesh, o rotor é sempre o mesmo.

Outra falsa questão é a pouca entrada de agua e demasiada entrada de ar, no meu escumador noto precisamente um grande aumento de ar e agua.

Outra questão é o preço dos rotores de agulhas vendidos separadamente pela deltec, acham mesmo que aquilo custa o preço que vale?! Trata-se de uma forma que impedir a fabricação em caseira de escumadores, ou seja se uma pessoa decidir fazer o seu proprio escumador, leva logo com a "tabua" do preço dos rotores de agulhas e rapidamente desiste da ideia pois fica quase ao preço do de marca, com a utilização de mesh este tarefa pode ser realizada a 1/5 do preço de um rotor de agulhas original, com melhores resultados inclusivé.

Todas estas afirmações são fruto da minha experiencia e da experiencia de algumas pessoas que a utilizam mesh, afirmo sem sombra de duvidas que a utilização de mesh é cerca de 80% mais eficiente que as agulhas, mas espero que mais gente a experimente e comente a sua propria experiencia.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Olá,
> 
> Muito boa esta dica. Obrigado Vitor.  
> Só uma coisa que ainda não ficou clara para mim, isso dá para adaptar a qualquer escumador? Por exemplo no meu Deltec AP600?  
> 
> 
> Um abraço,
> Carlos



Olá Carlos.

Desculpa mas agora vi a tua questão.

A solução é a mesma que a solução do Manuel Faria:




> Amigo Manuel
> 
> Dá perfeitamente para fazer a alteração, tens apenas que verificar o nivel inferior de bolhas e ires cortando um pouco a entrada de admissão de agua, se a alteração for bem feita, a quantidade de ar deve aumentar cerca de 80% e esse ar tem que ter tempo para vir para cima, tens apenas que ir controlando a entrada de agua no escumador para mais ou menos, nesse ou qualquer outro com as mesmas caracteristicas, (escumador externo).
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Pestana


Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Rui Peixoto

> A unica verdade que li no texto é a possivel acumulação de detritos na malha, coisa que se pode facilmente contornar, basta lavar o rotor de X em X tempo, e caso a malha esteja um pouco gasta basta substitui-la, esta subtituição custa cerca de 0,25 ou seja basta trocar mesh, o rotor é sempre o mesmo.
> 
> Outra falsa questão é a pouca entrada de agua e demasiada entrada de ar, no meu escumador noto precisamente um grande aumento de ar e agua.
> 
> ...
> 
> Todas estas afirmações são fruto da minha experiencia e da experiencia de algumas pessoas que a utilizam mesh, afirmo sem sombra de duvidas que a utilização de mesh é cerca de 80% mais eficiente que as agulhas, mas espero que mais gente a experimente e comente a sua propria experiencia.
> 
> Abraço
> ...


Boas Victor  :Smile: 

Tenho um deltec APF600 e vou assim que puder experimentar colocar mesh para poder tirar conclusões.

De qualquer forma nao posso deixar de concordar com a "deltec" e nomeadamente com a pouca entrada de agua que a utilização do mesh origina.
Tu proprio referes que, aquando da instalação do mesh teremos de ajustar a  entrada de água para o escumador, o que tem toda a logica  :Smile:  ; se faz mais bolhas e mais pequenas é natural q o nível dentro do escumador suba. E para que não saia apenas agua "limpa" para o copo, a meu ver teremos de restringir a entrada de agua no mesmo.

Portanto temos mais bolhas, mais finas, mas menos agua a passar no escumador.

concordas?

abraço
RP

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boas Victor 
> 
> Tenho um deltec APF600 e vou assim que puder experimentar colocar mesh para poder tirar conclusões.
> 
> De qualquer forma nao posso deixar de concordar com a "deltec" e nomeadamente com a pouca entrada de agua que a utilização do mesh origina.
> Tu proprio referes que, aquando da instalação do mesh teremos de ajustar a  entrada de água para o escumador, o que tem toda a logica  ; se faz mais bolhas e mais pequenas é natural q o nível dentro do escumador suba. E para que não saia apenas agua "limpa" para o copo, a meu ver teremos de restringir a entrada de agua no mesmo.
> 
> Portanto temos mais bolhas, mais finas, mas menos agua a passar no escumador.
> 
> ...


Olá Rui.

Sim, concordo, mas não nos podemos esqueçer que isto é uma alteração a um escumador que foi concebido para admitir um certo nivel de ar pelo fabricante, mas caso tu queiras colocar ainda mais agua basta descer o nivel de saida e consequentemente o nivel interno do escumador permitindo assim teres mais ar e mais agua apesar do deltec APF600 não permitir esta tarefa por não ter um estrangulador no tubo de saida (torneira) que permita aumentar ou diminuir o nivel interno do escumador.

Nada melhor que experimentar e depois subir, descer, ou fazer outras alterações que possibilitem uma melhor eficiencia do escumador.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas 
Espero como é natural que a Mesh seja um exito, maior eficiencia e mais barato é o preço que todos nós gostamos, melhor era se fosse gratis (Portuga100%).
Mas permite-me algumas correções:
As marca que não usam a turbina de agulhas sao aquelas que nao tem direitos sobre a patente da turbina de agulhas ( A patente pertence á Deltec e a H&S) Todos os outros tem que pagar a sua utilizaçao ou utilizar uma modificada (não protegida por direios de autor).
Entretanto a lei de mercado diz melhor e mais barato - E a mesh é realmente mais barata e sem proteção.
em segundo faz-me uma lista de marcas que utilizam o rotor de Mesh...
Outra coisa é que eu nunca disse que o sistema não era + eficiente, tem é falhas que só com testes é que se pode concluir se serão de importancia menor ou não.
Quanto aqui apenas interessar as experincias pessoais, não posso deixar de salientar que nalgumas materias talvez, noutras é os metodos cientificos que nos podem dar as melhores respostas.
O mal é usar-se poucas vezes os metodos cientificos e maior parte das vezes usamos a tecnica da experiencia pessoal, muitas veses completamente erradas.
Mas o que interessa é realmente experimentar numa escala relativamente grande e ver o resultado final (é o que se vai fazer com este post) e dentro dum *ano ou seis meses ver quantas pessoas é que ainda usam o sistema e os resultados.* claro publica-los aqui para beneficio de todos aqui no reeforum.
Fiquem bem
Jose Miranda

----------


## Cesar Pinto

tenho umas duvidas,
quando dizem que com o uzo do mesh redus a entrada de agua e aumenta a entrada de ar, como é que isso é possivel?
visto que o ar é sugado pela agua para dentro da bomba, se houvesse menos agua a entrar obrigatoriamente haveria menos poder de puxar o ar e consequentemente menos bolhas no escumador certo?
é que já vi testes que foram feitos com e sem mesh com um aparelho de mediçao de entrada de ar e as diferenças eram astronomicas, com mesh havia mais do dobro da entrada de ar.
como é que isso é possivel se dizem que entra menos agua?

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Boas 
Tenho um BM250 DIY, com algumas alterações efectuadas entretanto com base nos mais recentes desenvolvimentos da ATI. Uma delas foi o restritor de água à saída e outro foi as bombas com Mesh que comprei na Bubbles-Shop.
Posto isto só posso dizer que com as sicce ATI psk2500 com mesh, o restritor está quase todo fechado ( o caudal é de facto menor do que o já visto com os modelos anteriores com a Eheim 1262) e a qualidade nas bolhas é fantástica... quase microscópicas na câmara inferior e com com a "fronteira" de rebentamento superdefinido! (Dá a ideia que as bolhas admitidas na câmara da bomba onde funciona o mesh, estas são sucessivamente "cortadas" e divididas em mini, micro, nano bolhas, antes de serem expulsas....)

A dificuldade mesmo é mante-lo com as bolhas em baixo, porque se o mantiver ligado quando dou de comer aos peixes, o nível sobe quase automaticamente, LOL. 

Está a trabalhar há 2 meses e na minha opinião é: FANTÁSTICAS bombas.

Estou preparado, no entanto, para ter que dar maior manutenção a este mesh do que às agulhas. Pelo menos em todos os comentários internacionais sobre a utilização do mesh avisam do declínio da eficiência ao longo de cada 6 meses o que vai exigir uma limpeza regular do mesh.

Abraços

----------


## João Magano

> tenho umas duvidas,
> quando dizem que com o uzo do mesh redus a entrada de agua e aumenta a entrada de ar, como é que isso é possivel?
> visto que o ar é sugado pela agua para dentro da bomba, se houvesse menos agua a entrar obrigatoriamente haveria menos poder de puxar o ar e consequentemente menos bolhas no escumador certo?
> é que já vi testes que foram feitos com e sem mesh com um aparelho de mediçao de entrada de ar e as diferenças eram astronomicas, com mesh havia mais do dobro da entrada de ar.
> como é que isso é possivel se dizem que entra menos agua?


É exactamente isso que acontece nos venturi César, independentemente da tecnologia utilizada (pás, agulhas, mesh) numa mesma bomba quanto mais água menos ar, quanto mais ar menos água. O motor roda com a mesma velocidade, o diametro quer da admissão quer da exaustão é o mesmo, esse espaço tem que ser repartido entre a água e o ar, quanto mais houver de um menos há do outro.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Companheiros.

No inicio do post disse que as melhores bombas para esta transformação eram as bombas sicce multi 2500lt, 4000lt, 5800lt, para que possam ter uma ideia da sua simplicidade deixo aqui algumas fotos:


Rotor de uma sicce 2500:





Como podem notar o material do rotor é bastante flexivel, practicamente é borracha dura, as pás podem facilmente ser cortadas com um simples X-acto ficando apenas a base onde a mesh é colocada:





Exemplo do resultado final:





Esta é a alteração mais simples, caso alguem já a tenha usado gostaria de saber o seu testemunho, mas concerteza que outras opções podem também ser viáveis, basta apenas usar um pouco de imaginação.


Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Uma aplicação prática do mesh





Consegue-se ver o tamanho das bolhas????



Um pormenor super zoom....

----------


## Pedro Cruz

Olá João Magano,

Desculpa a demora na resposta.
Julgo que é Encamat que deves pedir.
Abraço



Pedro Cruz

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Acabei de receber a resposta ao e-mail que enviei à "Agrária Verde", onde perguntava se vendiam 1 m2 de  malha volumetrica terramat, tendo-me sido informado o seguinte:




> Exmos Senhores,
> 
> Gratos pela vossa estimada consulta, informamos que não vendemos 1 m2 de malha volumetrica terramat , no minimo tera de ser um rolo e o transporte será de vossa conta, ou debitaremos o valor fornecido por uma transportador.
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> Mª do Carmo Baptista


Esta hipótese, para compras individuais, está fora de questão.

----------


## Ingo Barao

entao sempre tem de vir do e-bay?
mesmo assim podemos comprar em grupo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas passos 
e qual o valor desse rolo?
qual o valor ?
se calhar até pode compensar ...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> boas passos 
> e qual o valor desse rolo?
> qual o valor ?
> se calhar até pode compensar ...


Boas, César.

Reenviei o e-mail a perguntar isso mesmo, pois não me forneceram esse dado.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Falei agora mesmo com a agraria verde e o valor do rolo fica a rondar os 250

Acho que não compensa!!!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Companheiros...

Não a credito que estas empresas passem a vida a fornecer amostras gratuitas.

Volto a informar, a mesh existe aqui:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fadenrad-Austausc...742.m153.l1262

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Falei agora mesmo com a agraria verde e o valor do rolo fica a rondar os €250
> 
> Acho que não compensa!!!


 :Olá: Boa tarde
Estive a analisar as estatísticas deste post e 32 membros responderam, desses seguramente que 20 a 25 querem a dita malha, ora 250/25=10 euros a cada um. Parece-me um bom preço e cada um ficará com quantidade razoável para poder equipar e substituir muitas vezes a malha nos respectivos rotores. Eu estou disposto a dar 10 euros numa compra conjunta de um rolo que deverá ter muitos metros que compense. Já agora quantos metros tem o rolo :SbQuestion2: 
Não ponho de lado a hipótese do ebay, e o produto continua a ser estrangeiro, mas a empresa Agrária Verde pelo menos está cá e podemos ir lá.
What say you 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## CelsoBastos

Segundo me foi dito tem 2x50m, é grandito  :Coradoeolhos:  

Mas acho que devias ver a amostra que tenho, sinceramente fazer uma compra destas e não dar para o que se quer!!!

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Será que o meu escumador dá para meter mesh?

9.jpg

10.jpg

11.jpg

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Eu estou disposto a participar na compra em grupo, mas acho que talvez seja mais "seguro" pelo ebay. Não fica assim tão caro como isso e os portes são a dividir por todos os interessados. É óbvio que se a mesh que se encontra cá for exatamente o que se procura, nesse caso compensa o rolo. Mas o Carlos Mota tem a mesh no escumador dele, e viu a que o Celso levou, e não é a mesma coisa, segundo ele diz... 
Mas eu alinho tanto numa coisa como noutra  :SbOk5:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola 
tambem alinho 
ou e-bay ou ca.
contem comigo :SbOk2:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Será que o meu escumador dá para meter mesh?
> 
> 9.jpg
> 
> 10.jpg
> 
> 11.jpg



Esse escumador é contra corrente.

Não é indicado para colocar mesh, faz precisamente o efeito oposto, ou seja não tem nada haver com o tipo de configuração para a utilização de mesh. O que se pretende é uma mistura de ar e água na camara do rotor, por essa razão são utilizadas agulhas ou neste caso mesh... percebes?


Repara bem nas diferenças dos varios tipos de escumador.


Escumador contra corrente, com o mesmo sistema que o teu:





Escumador in-sump, ou interno:





Escumador out-sump, ou externo:





Notas-te bem as diferenças? A mesh ou as agulhas são indicadas para os dois ultimos exemplos.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Nuno Branco

Boas,
Eu tambem alinho para a grande compra  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

> Esse escumador é contra corrente.
> 
> Não é indicado para colocar mesh, faz precisamente o efeito oposto, ou seja não tem nada haver com o tipo de configuração para a utilização de mesh. O que se pretende é uma mistura de ar e água na camara do rotor, por essa razão são utilizadas agulhas ou neste caso mesh... percebes?
> 
> 
> Repara bem nas diferenças dos varios tipos de escumador.
> 
> 
> Escumador contra corrente, com o mesmo sistema que o teu:
> ...



Obrigado, de facto achei estranho dar no meu pois a entrada de ar dá-se em cima e não na bomba.

Obrigado pela resposta   :Smile:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas, César.
> 
> Reenviei o e-mail a perguntar isso mesmo, pois não me forneceram esse dado.


Eis a resposta:




> Exmo Senhor,
> 
> De acordo com o solicitado informamos que o preço da malha volumetrica Terramat é de : 4,95 euros/m2 com as dimensões de rolo  200x50x2 cm.
> 
> Ao preço indicado acresce o IVA a taxa legal em vigor.
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> 
> Atentamente,
> ...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
depois de tanto ver falar se seria ou nao uma boa solucao a adiçao da mesh as nossas turbinas dessidi alterar a minha, e o resultado foi este :

a turbina da bomba sicce 2500lt
1.jpg

a farramenta nesseçária 
2.jpg

a dita matéria ( mesh )
3.jpg

a turbina já curtada
4.jpg

a turbina já alterada
5.jpg

agora as diferenças do antes e do depois

antes
6.jpg

depois
7.jpg

PS: as fotos das bolhas foram fotografadas com uma objectiva macro 100mm
foi a unica maneira de as conseguir fotografar e que ficaçem visiveis na imagem.

saldo: barato, facil, e o resultado muito satisfatório.
obrigado vitor  :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> boas 
> 
> saldo: barato, facil, e o resultado muito satisfatório.
> obrigado vitor



Boas, César.

Quanto aos resultados, acho que não temos dúvidas. O grande problema continua a ser arranjar a malha (mesh).

----------


## Cesar Pinto

como o vitor já disse 
na net. é o melhor

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola
podia-mos mandar vir da net.
eu ate mandava, mas nao tenho credit card...
por isso se alguem mandar vir, e nao se importar de pedir uma dose extra para mim. :SbOk:   :Palmas:  
obrigado

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas 

que têm a dizer da mesh no deltec mce600? funciona?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Eu mandei vir 5 Bocados da mesh, do ebay. Depois se alguém quiser, posso vender ao mesmo preço que me custou.

----------


## João Magano

> Eu mandei vir 5 Bocados da mesh, do ebay. Depois se alguém quiser, posso vender ao mesmo preço que me custou.


 :Olá:  Hélder,

Eu quero ! Se possível 2 bocados.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

boas eu tambem tenho um deltec mce600.....e tou com duvidas....acham que funciona?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> boas 
> depois de tanto ver falar se seria ou nao uma boa solucao a adiçao da mesh as nossas turbinas dessidi alterar a minha, e o resultado foi este :
> 
> a turbina da bomba sicce 2500lt
> Anexo 7752
> 
> a farramenta nesseçária 
> Anexo 7753
> 
> ...


Olá Cesar, gostava de saber, qual foi o caudal de água que perdeste com a modificação. Tens hipotese de verificar isso com clareza, o caudal antes e depois em litros/h?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ingo Barao

mais ninguem vai mandar vir?? :yb620:   :yb620:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Eu mandei vir 5 Bocados da mesh, do ebay. Depois se alguém quiser, posso vender ao mesmo preço que me custou.


Olá Helder,

Se ainda tiveres disponivel também fico com um bocado.

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Já tenho os 4 bocados reservados. Só estou à espera que cheguem a Portugal.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá César, gostava de saber, qual foi o caudal de água que perdeste com a modificação. Tens hipótese de verificar isso com clareza, o caudal antes e depois em litros/h?
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 :Olá: Viva
Possivelmente será necessário material deste para medir e eu gostava de de ter uma coisa destas em cada um dos meus escumadores.

http://www.latecnicafluidi.it/frame01.htm

http://www.dwyer-inst.com/htdocs/flo...VFCIIPrice.cfm

Já vi e coloquei em tempos aqui no fórum, um dispositivo destes intercalado na admissão de ar de um Bubble Master 250 onde se media cerca de 3000l/ar/hora e aqui está embora houvesse outro na reefcentral que até tinha um filme mas o elo já não funciona, mas este dá para ver

http://www.absolutereef.com/forums/l...php/t4495.html





http://www.coralreef.fi/kuvat/ATI_BM/

http://zeovit.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6552

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...hreadid=950690

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...52#post8305752

neste tópico de 40 páginas encontram muitos do elos acima e mais informação
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...&pagenumber=40




> mais ninguém vai mandar vir??


 :Olá:  Viva Ingo, o sol quando nasce deve ser para todos e por isso é que sugeri que comprássemos em conjunto um rolo porque não só compraríamos cá numa loja física, comprariamos muita quantidade para satisfazer o fórum todo :yb665:  como evitaríamos as situações de pessoas que ou não têm cartão de crédito para pagar compras na net, ou não querem pagar na net com cartão de crédito, ou simplesmente "gostam de ver a cara da pessoa que lhes vende o produto e o local". Há um membro do fórum meu amigo que encomendou lá do e-bay e viu a amostra que o Celso Bastos arranjou e diz ser diferente do que conhece, até porque tem um Bubble Master 250 novinho em folha. Vamos aguardar que chegue o que ele encomendou para se pegar numa amostra e ir à tal casa na Maia ver se têm e quanto fica um rolo. Entretanto pedia a alguém que vá encomendar proximamente na net no site indicado aqui neste tópico, se fazia gentileza/amabilidade de entrar em contacto com o Ingo para o ajudar. Obrigado antecipadamente a quem tal se dispuser a fazer. 
O Sol quando nasce deve ser para todos. :SbOk2:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Atenção,

que quero 1 bocado para mim, de modo a equipar o meu MCE600 (que está a funcionar num nano de 20l)  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Paulo
sem certesas absolutas visto nao ter como medir o caudal posso te dizer o seguinte:
com esta alteraçao nao perdi nenhum caudal de agua nem aumentou a entrada de ar o que percebo é que as bolhas sao muito mais pequenas e demoram muito mais tempo a subir até ao copo e vao-se acomulando dentro do escumador, dai a sensaçao de haver uma maior entrada de ar, mas realmente há uma melhor escumaçao sem comparaçao visto haver bolhas muito mais pequenas e demorarem muito mais tempo a subir e a rebentarem.
aconçelho a esperimentarem.
eu sou do tipo de pessoa que pensa assim ( ver para crer ) e realmente agora acredito que vale muito a pena a alteraçao

----------


## Ingo Barao

ok
entao fico ne lista de espera.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> Atenção,
> 
> que quero 1 bocado para mim, de modo a equipar o meu MCE600 (que está a funcionar num nano de 20l)


Pois, à partida fico com um bocado que deve dar para nós os dois. Nesse nano de 20L vais ter água com gás! O Frize Nano.

----------


## Marco Augusto

boas 
como eu ja disse anteriormente, eu alinho na compra em grupo.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pessoal, hoje quando fui almoçar, vi que tinha chegado a mesh. Depois contacto os membros Micael Alves, Miguel Correia, José Magano e José Campainhas.

Fica ai a foto:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas helder
essa quantidade é uma unidade ou é todas as que encomendaste ?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

aquilo é uma unidade. Mandei vir 5 daquelas. tem 8x8 polegadas.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Companheiros,

Nas minhas contas esse pedaço chega para cerca de 8 a 9 rotores sem agulhas, caso a mesh seja aplicada em rotores já com agulhas deve chegar para mais que o dobro por não ser necessário a mesma quantidade.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim, foi o que gajo do ebay me mandou disse. Que para quem não tem experiencia dava para fazer 6 rotores. Mas quem já fez consegue facilmente 9 rotores.

----------


## Marco Girona

Boas Helder,
ainda tens algum?
será que me podias arranjar um bocado?
brigado!

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Marco, já não tenho. Podes é falar com o João Fred, que ficou com um bocado. Pode ser que ele te venda metade. É que um pedaço dá para fazer 9 rotores. E no meu caso já vou fazer 6 (meu e de uns amigos meus).

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Pessoal, ninguem tem um bucadinho tipo um canto ou assim que me podesse disponibilizar??  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  


Abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Ontem recebi o mesh enviado pelo Hélder Quinzico. Obrigado, Hélder.

Já alterei o rotor de agulhas do meu escumador, de uma bomba de turbina de agulhas (neddle wheel) da AquaMedic Oceanrunner PH 2500.

Para esse efeito, cortei-lhe as duas fileiras de agulhas, ficando apenas a fileira de trás, onde prendi a mesh.

Quando pus a bomba em funcionamento verifiquei logo uma grande diferença, pois passou a entrar mais ar e menos água. Tive de regular a saída de água para a mínimo e, mesmo assim, encheu-me o copo de água durante a noite.

Não sei o que fiz mal, mas não está a funcionar bem. Deveria tirar espuma "seca" e tira muita espuma mas húmida e não consigo baixar mais o volume. O meu escumador está dentro do Sump, pousado no fundo. Seria benéfico colocar uma espécie de suporte em vidro de forma a que o escumado fique mais alto e não assente no fundo do sump?

A quem já fez esta alteração, queria perguntar se colocam a mesh simples ou duas camadas? É que eu pus duas camadas e não sei se isso fará alguma diferença.

Outra questão, a mesh deve ficar o mais aberta possível, ou pode compactar-se um pouco?

Agradeço as dicas.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Ontem estive a matutar e ja alguem ponderou a hipotese de arranjar algo sem ser mesh, como por exemplo rede de plástico rijo, daquelas que se usam nas hortas, sobrepondo umas 2 ou 3 partes, aquilo é capaz de fazer um efeito engraçado.


PS: esta imagem é de malha de aluminio, eu estou a falar de umas que existem em plástico.
Abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas passos 
ele nao esta a meter mais ar e menos agua :yb668:  
o que está a acontecer é que as bolhas sao mais pequeninas e estao mais tempo em suspensao, demorando mais tempo a subir e a rebentar, e quando chegam ao pecoça do escumador nao rebentam tao facilmente e consequentemente vao-se acomulando mais.
o meu conselho é :
ou sobes um pouco o escumador, aumenta a pressao na bomba obrigando a haver uma menor entrada de agua e ar dentro do mesmo.

ou estrangulas um pouco a esntrada de agua ou ar.

estas ipotese vao dar no mesmo resultado, menos agua e menos ar, havendo uma menor acomulaçao de bolhas no pescoço e dando tempo as que já lá estao de rebentarem .

espero ter sido explicito, se ainda tiveres duvidas já sabes , pergunta :SbOk: 
há e quanto á outr duvida: sim podes colucar duas camadas de mesh nessa turbina, eu tenho assim na minha que é igual a essa

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, César.

Obrigado pelas dicas.

Realmente, parece-me que mete mais ar e digo isso porque ao olhar para o tubo que liga a bomba ao escumador, verifico que a parte branca, correspondente às bolhas de ar, é maior, agora, do que a da água se circula por baixo.

Relativamente ao resto, não posso estrangular mais a entrada de água. A única hipótese será meter um silenciador na ponta do tubo de admissão de ar e reduzir a sua entrada. Vou estudar o assunto.

Já agora, perguntava-te se a mesh deve ficar o mais aberta possível ou pode ficar mais compactada? Também cortaste as duas primeiras fileiras de agulhas do rotor?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

quanto a compactaçao do mesh, julgo qua quanto mais compacto tiver mais agua entra pois há fonte de traçao para poder progectar a agua da bomba para fora.
julgo que se abrires um pouco o mesh haverá menor saida de agua e de ar.

eu nao curtei nenhumas agulhas pois a minha turbina fui eu que fiz e havia espaço suficiente para colucar o mesh lá. 


Realmente, parece-me que mete mais ar e digo isso porque ao olhar para o tubo que liga a bomba ao escumador, verifico que a parte branca, correspondente às bolhas de ar, é maior, agora, do que a da água se circula por baixo.

quando dizes isto, penso que será por as bolhas serem mais pequenas nao há tanta força gravitacional e as bolhas nao sobem tao rapido, e até poderao vir para baixo pelo efeito de remoinho que há dentro do escumador.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, César.

No meu escumador, o ar que entra é obrigado a subir, pois é descarregado numa câmara que obriga à sua ascensão.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

e será qua ele nao faz remoinho ?
poderias nao notar quando as bolhas eram maiores e só notas agora.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> e será qua ele nao faz remoinho ?
> poderias nao notar quando as bolhas eram maiores e só notas agora.


Sim, faz redemoinho, mas na câmara, pois o tubo que leva até lá a água e o ar termina em forma de "S".

O que noto é um aumento significativo de espuma no pescoço do escumador. A espuma é tanta que é expulsa para o copo muito húmida, enchendo rapidamente o recipiente. O ideal será a espuma ser mais seca. 

Talvez tenha de subir o escumador dentro do Sump ou reduzir a entrada de ar com a aplicação de um silenciador/redutor.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

José, não tiraste fotos ao teu novo rotor?

Poe fotos da nova escumação para todos vermos.

A minha opinião é que também deves estrangular a entrada do ar e não a da água.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Depois de tanta gente a dizer bem das mesh resolvi também testar... Como tenho 2 motores aquabee identicos, em 2 escumadores DIY, resolvi alterar 1 deles e comparar os resultados.

A primeira impressão é que realmente puxa muito mais ar, tive que baixar o nivel da agua no escumador uns 4cm para nao transbordar. As bolhas são bastante mais finas e em maior quantidade. 

A mesh usada é muito mais densa que a que vi aqui no tópico é foi feita com um esfregão de plastico duro. O barulho da sucção de ar é enorme, muito maior que com a needlewheel, concluindo daqui que a quantidade de ar a entrar é bastante superior. Esta conclusão está de acordo com a subida do nivel de espuma no escumador.

O problema é que tirou bastante lixo durante 2 dias, mas acabou por parar. Durante este tempo o escumador com needle wheel  continuou a tirar, mais ou menos a mesma quantidade que o mesh. 

Neste momento, 5 dias depois de colocado a funcionar, o de mesh não tira absolutamente nada, e o de needlewhell continua a tirar... Ainda por cima, o de needlewheel está alimentado pelo ozonizador com um tubo comprido, pelo que a entrada de ar está bastante mais limitada. 

Outra diferença é que o mesh é alimentado por gravidade do aqua principal, e o needlewheel é alimentado com um motor a partir da sump, os 2 com sensivelmente a mesma quantidade de agua. Isto devia prejudicar a performance do needlewheel, uma vez que toda a agua na sump já passou pelo de mesh. 

Pela lógica devia ter sido o que é alimentado da sump a parar, uma vez que sempre foi isso que aconteceu. A carga organica na sump é quase nula, apenas tem 4 ou 5kg de rocha viva e um peixe pequeno. 

Não consigo explicar isto, e nao quero tirar conclusões nenhumas para já. Vou deixar como está durante mais uns tempos para ver se a situação se inverte. 

Aqui vai a foto do rotor alterado.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> José, não tiraste fotos ao teu novo rotor?
> 
> Poe fotos da nova escumação para todos vermos.
> 
> A minha opinião é que também deves estrangular a entrada do ar e não a da água.


Boas, Hélder.

Impressionante :EEK!:  

Resolvi o problema que tinha descrito atrás e não foi preciso estrangular nada. Há algum tempo tinha feito um suporte, em vidro, para colocar o meu escumador dentro do Sump, mas num plano mais elevado, de forma a  que as variações do nível da água dentro do aquário auxiliar, através da evaporação, não afectassem o nível de água dentro do escumador. Acabei por o retirar e até o ia mandar cortar um pouco em altura, pois não estava a funcionar como queria.

Confrontado com os problemas que descrevi atrás e não entendendo porque é que o mesh não estava a surtir os efeitos documentados neste tópico, decidi recolocar o suporte para o escumador. Pus a bomba a trabalhar e... impressionante :EEK!:   Nunca vi o meu escumador com tanta espuma dentro e umas bolhas de ar tão minúsculas que quase não se vêem a olho nu. A câmara que recebe a água e o ar está, agora, completamente branca de tanta espuma que entra em grande turbilhão, bem como grande parte do corpo do escumador.

Reparo, também, e não sei se será normal, onde se junta a espuma no pescoço do escumador as bolhas de ar tornam-se maiores  :Admirado:  

Vou fazer um pequeno filme para terem uma ideia do resultadão que dá a mesh.

Como o Vitor titulou este tópico e muitíssimo bem, para quê gastar tantos euros em escumadores se a solução está na simples mesh.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Bem pessoal, ainda não tenho a certeza, mas em prencipio consigo arranjar mesh em placas pequenas de 15x11cm, em mesh de vários tamanhos (mais aberta ou fechada).

Em principio 7,5 por placa e pelo que estive a ver dá para cerca de 10 rotores (se for aplicada uma camada).


Cumprimentos

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

No ebay está à venda.

Paulo, essa "mesh" que usaste é muito espessa, por isso, é que não funciona muito bem. Em pouco tempo fica sobrecarregada de detritos e deixa de fazer o que deveria.

Tenta arranjar mesh verdadeira, para fazeres o teste.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> A mesh usada é muito mais densa que a que vi aqui no tópico é foi feita com um esfregão de plastico duro. O barulho da sucção de ar é enorme, muito maior que com a needlewheel, concluindo daqui que a quantidade de ar a entrar é bastante superior. Esta conclusão está de acordo com a subida do nivel de espuma no escumador.
> 
> O problema é que tirou bastante lixo durante 2 dias, mas acabou por parar. Durante este tempo o escumador com needle wheel  continuou a tirar, mais ou menos a mesma quantidade que o mesh. 
> 
> Neste momento, 5 dias depois de colocado a funcionar, o de mesh não tira absolutamente nada, e o de needlewhell continua a tirar... Ainda por cima, o de needlewheel está alimentado pelo ozonizador com um tubo comprido, pelo que a entrada de ar está bastante mais limitada. 
> 
> Outra diferença é que o mesh é alimentado por gravidade do aqua principal, e o needlewheel é alimentado com um motor a partir da sump, os 2 com sensivelmente a mesma quantidade de agua. Isto devia prejudicar a performance do needlewheel, uma vez que toda a agua na sump já passou pelo de mesh. 
> 
> Pela lógica devia ter sido o que é alimentado da sump a parar, uma vez que sempre foi isso que aconteceu. A carga organica na sump é quase nula, apenas tem 4 ou 5kg de rocha viva e um peixe pequeno. 
> ...



Olá companheiro Paulo.

O tipo de material é demasiado denso para o efeito pretendido, também noto que tem demasiada altura, o que se passa é que como é tão denso não existe espaço para o ar ser partido e com o inconveniente de acumular demasiado lixo, esse material funciona quase como um filtro de partículas, ora a eficiência da mesh depressa desaparece tal como dizes, deixa de retirar seja o que for.

O material em questão nada tem haver com o material que usas-te, pelo que os resultados também são diferentes.

Outra questão que muita gente fala é que "mete mais ar", o que se passa na realidade é que as bolhas são muito mais pequenas e permanecem talvez 3 vezes mais de tempo na câmara de reacção pelo que dá a sensação do escumador meter mais ar, mas como é obvio depois de uma alteração destas o escumador tem de ser afinado novamente tal como o amigo passos fez.


Volto a lembrar que: 




> ...não nos podemos esqueçer que isto é uma alteração a um escumador que foi concebido para admitir um certo nivel de ar pelo fabricante, mas caso tu queiras colocar ainda mais agua basta descer o nivel de saida e consequentemente o nivel interno do escumador permitindo assim teres mais ar e mais agua apesar do deltec APF600 não permitir esta tarefa por não ter um estrangulador no tubo de saida (torneira) que permita aumentar ou diminuir o nivel interno do escumador.
> 
> Nada melhor que experimentar e depois subir, descer, ou fazer outras alterações que possibilitem uma melhor eficiencia do escumador.



Sugiro que faças o mesmo teste com o material indicado e que tiras mais conclusões.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Conforme o prometido, aqui fica o vídeo da _performance_ do meu escumador depois de ter _kitado_ o rotor com mesh.

Primeiro era assim:



Depois, com a nova bomba de turbina de agulhas, era assim:





Agora com o rotor kitado com mesh é assim:

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/500/escumador_28_Fev_2008.wmv[/media]

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Tou a ver que funciona mesmo. Tenho de ver se para a semana, kito o meu APF600.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Bem, como alguns de voçês sabem, mandei vir do ebay a dita Mesh. Passado uns 10 dias é que fui tentar kitar o meu Deltec. Nunca pensei que fosse tão rápido. Demorou uns 15 minutos. Utilizei serca de 5x5 cm de mesh para fazer um rotor.

1º Retirei a bomba do escumador, que é bastante fácil. A bomba é um Aquabee 2000/1.



O passo seguinte foi retirar o rotor da bomba





Sempre pensei que as agulhas do rotor da aquabee fossem maiores.

Após isso, fiz um buraco na MESH para que o veio entrasse.



Inseri a mesh no rotor



Com a ajuda de uma chave de fendas empurrei a mesh, para que ficasse entre as agulhas.



Como o rotor além de ter um buracos de aprox. 1,5 mm, tem 4 de 3 mm. Assim utilizei-os para passar duas braçadeiras que irão agarrar a mesh ao rotor.




Cortei o excesso



E inseri novamente o rotor na bomba.



Já liguei tudo, depois tiro fotos da mesh a funcionar.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Hélder.

Para obteres melhores resultados, acho que devia colocar mais _mesh_ no rotor.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim, se tivesse posto mais uma camada de mesh, penso que poderia ainda melhores resultados, mas com 1 camada nota-se uma boa diferença.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas!!

Só uma questão, Helder...

Pelo que tenho visto, obtêm-se melhores resultados caso se retirem as agulhas do rotor e se coloque mais mesh! Não o fizeste porque razão?

Um abraço!

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Não fiz, porque queria ficar com o rotor intacto.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Não fiz, porque queria ficar com o rotor intacto.


Boas, Hélder.

O Vitor Pestana também kitou o rotor dele assim. Não cortou as agulhas.

No meu caso cortei, porque não dava muito jeito a colocar a mesh.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Ok, caso não resultasse, o processo era reversivel!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Companheiros

Não é necessário cortar as agulhas, neste tipo de rotores basta colocar apenas uma camada de mesh para que os efeitos sejam bastante notórios.

Em caso de aplicação de mesh em rotores alterados como foi o caso do Cesar é necessario a colocação de mais camadas de mesh, pelo menos 3 para que os efeito sejam satisfatorios.

*PS - Sugiro a junção deste topico ao já existente para que a informação sobre a matéria não fique espalhada.*

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

boas, acham que isso iria resultar, ou seria possível kitar um Tunze 9002? :Admirado:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

desde que funcione com turbina de agulhas, podes meter mesh.
Os outros não sei.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

pois...o pior e que não sei se funciona lol, nem lhe vou mexer, onde meto a mão f**o tudo  :yb624:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Acho que os tunze têm um funcionamento diferente. O ar é misturado depois da bomba.

Pedia aos moderadores, se possível, para colar este tópico ao tópico "Parem de gastar dinheiro em escumadores superdimensionados" de Vitor Pestana.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Companheiros
> 
> Não é necessário cortar as agulhas, neste tipo de rotores basta colocar apenas uma camada de mesh para que os efeitos sejam bastante notórios.
> 
> Em caso de aplicação de mesh em rotores alterados como foi o caso do Cesar é necessario a colocação de mais camadas de mesh, pelo menos 3 para que os efeito sejam satisfatorios.
> 
> *PS* - Sugiro a junção deste topico ao já existente para que a informação sobre a matéria não fique espalhada.
> 
> Abraço
> ...


Boas.

Eu também cortei duas fileiras de agulhas e coloquei três camadas e mesh.

----------


## Alexandre Rodrigues

> O passo seguinte foi retirar o rotor da bomba


Hélder, o rotor de agulhas compraste em separado ou já vem com esse modelo de bomba?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Fusão de tópicos efectuada. Gostaria que servisse de exemplo para se evitar a dispersão de informação assim como o tempo e trabalho que implica andar à procura das "pontas soltas" para as reunir todas quando se trata de 3, 4, 5 ou mesmo mais tópicos todos espalhados.

Focando agora nas malhas, um amigo meu membro do nosso fórum, ofereceu-me um pedaço de malha suficiente para dois rotores para uma finalidade bem específica e assim usei metade num rotor adaptado que tenho em funcionamento num dos APF600, isto enquanto aguardo que me entreguem finalmente os rotores de agulhas originais a que tenho direito. Melhorou o desempenho deste escumador com rotor adaptado acrescido de malha.
A outra metade de malha que guardei, será para apresentar na tal casa que vende a geomalha para que nos proporcione a mesma malha em rolo. Assim que puder, e não vai ser tão cedo dado que tenho muito trabalho neste momento, vou lá para que me digam a referencia da malha e o custo por rolo....depois será fazer uma vaquinha entre todos e fica malha para dar e vender...vamos lá ver se pode ser assim....


Da experiência que estou a fazer, penso que as agulhas, pelo menos as da Deltec, são uma boa tecnologia que pode ser melhorada com a malha. Possivelmente num futuro próximo assistiremos ao surgir de uma nova geração de rotores de agulhas cujas agulhas têm vilosidades ou espinhos que farão o efeito da malha...no entanto e pela facilidade de industrialização e aplicação/substituição, custo de produção, custo de venda que a malha oferece, não ficarei surpreendido se vier a ser a solução tecnológica mais empregue............será? futuro dirá. Até lá temos estes híbridos de agulhas com malha que talvez possamos designar por rotor de "agumalhas", ou seja, rotor de agulhas com malha :yb665:  :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Hélder, o rotor de agulhas compraste em separado ou já vem com esse modelo de bomba?


 :Olá: Visto que o Helder não pôde ainda responder, vou anticipando com alguma informação:
Podes comprar já a bomba com rotor de agulhas e actualmente será vendido assim quando se compra um escumador Deltec e podes comprar o rotor à parte (embora e dependendo de que zona do país estiveres, pode não ser facil arranjar).
Um possivel sitio onde podes obter os rotores, etc..., será aqui na AQ-arium Solutions que é nosso membro, Ramon Parellada 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## FernandoSantos

:Olá:  Olá,

Se calhar vou parecer o "velho do Restelo", mas depois do que li aprendi sobre escumadores nos ultimos 5 meses e de atentamente ter seguido este tópico, claro o meu dinheiro tb não estica, vejo-me forçado a colocar algumas questões mais cépticas. Essas malhas são usadas pela BM, ok funcionam, mas vcs já repararam na largura do tudo de subida dos BM e no diametro do tubo de reação?? Pois bem, da forma que já vi alguns escumadores aqui a trabalhar, os resultados impressionam á visão, mas e ao aquario, impressiona?? Não estarão vcs a provocar um rebentamento demasiado rápido das bolhas??? O bom desempenho de um escumador está no tempo que ele conserva as bolhas em reação. Será que vcs não estarão a provocar um efeito de tensão na agua em demasia, verifiquem se a superficie da agua do aquario não estará com aspecto mais denso...mesmo parecendo não ter a tradicional gordura. Daqui a uns 2/3 meses qual será o efeito desse rebentamento tão rápido??? E já compararam o rebemtamento com os BM?? Será que é igual? Ou será que os BM rebentam na mesma velocidade dos vossos "needle Whell"...eu sou fan dos venturi mazzei...mas sempre atento ás novas descobertas. Peço desculpa...mas acho demasiado milagrosa a solução encontrada, uma vez que o diametro do tubo de reação não se encontra dimensionado para tantas bolhas.
*Perdoem a minha cepticidade* com aqueles que tiverem a ideia, mas espero que ela ajude a estudo mais cuidado sobre os efeitos no aquario em vez das reações extasiantes que tenho observado.
Abraços
Fernando Santos

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Bem, vejamos o seguinte aspecto, o escumador serve para tirar matéria organica da água, e várias pessoas teem chegado a conclusão que ao fim de X tempo, em comparação com o needle wheel, sai muito mais porcaria quando aplicado mesh, logo partimos do principio, mais porcaria = melhor funcionamento do escumador.

O diametro e maior, mas o caudal da mesma e sem duvida de longe muito mais bruto, para nao falar que quando se aplica a dita mesh, diminui-se o caudal de água/ar que entra, para permitir que as mesmas fiquem mais tempo na camara de reacção.

Posso estar errado, mas o objectivo do mesmo é optimizado, logo os resultados supostamente são melhores.

Seria complicado a Deltec e H&S que são quem usa as agulhas, dizer que o mesh é melhor, pois isso seria estar a tirar valor ao produto que eles proprios produzem.

Se a mesh vem a equipar escumadores de uma litragem brutal, em prencipio é porque o seu efeito é mesmo bom.

JA agora, muitos teem usado apenas um pouco junto com as agulhas, para partir mais as bolhas e não apenas o mesh, partindo dai, as agulhas continuam lá, é apenas acrescentado uma fina camada de mesh para melhorar o desempenho. Eu experimentei e sem duvida sai mais bolhas, falta experimentar o teste real e comparar com e sem.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Se calhar vou parecer o "velho do Restelo", mas depois do que li aprendi sobre escumadores nos últimos 5 meses e de atentamente ter seguido este tópico, claro o meu dinheiro tb não estica, vejo-me forçado a colocar algumas questões mais cépticas. Essas malhas são usadas pela BM, ok funcionam, mas vcs já repararam na largura do tudo de subida dos BM e no diâmetro do tubo de reação?? Pois bem, da forma que já vi alguns escumadores aqui a trabalhar, os resultados impressionam á visão, mas e ao aquário, impressiona?? Não estarão vcs a provocar um rebentamento demasiado rápido das bolhas??? O bom desempenho de um escumador está no tempo que ele conserva as bolhas em reação. Será que vcs não estarão a provocar um efeito de tensão na agua em demasia, verifiquem se a superfície da agua do aquário não estará com aspecto mais denso...mesmo parecendo não ter a tradicional gordura. Daqui a uns 2/3 meses qual será o efeito desse rebentamento tão rápido??? E já compararam o rebentamento com os BM?? Será que é igual? Ou será que os BM rebentam na mesma velocidade dos vossos "needle Whell"...eu sou fan dos venturi mazzei...mas sempre atento ás novas descobertas. Peço desculpa...mas acho demasiado milagrosa a solução encontrada, uma vez que o diâmetro do tubo de reação não se encontra dimensionado para tantas bolhas.
> *Perdoem o meu cepticismo* com aqueles que tiverem a ideia, mas espero que ela ajude a estudo mais cuidado sobre os efeitos no aquário em vez das reações extasiadas que tenho observado.
> Abraços
> Fernando Santos


 :Olá: Viva Fernando
Excelente intervenção que nos ajudará, pelo menos aos que quiserem, a ponderar/melhorar. Conheço os venturi mazzei How a Mazzei Injector Works e se calhar também os preferia mas não os tenho. Penso já os ter visto e pergunto onde os compras os venturi mazzei, em casas que vendam material de rega para jardins, campos, etc... :SbQuestion2:  

Continuo a gostar dos rotores de agulhas como os da Deltec porém se se conseguir fraccionar ainda mais as bolhas de ar mantendo o mesmo ritmo de subida da escuma, poderemos ter um ganho de remoção de carga orgânica não refractária em solução e aí será onde entra a malha para ajudar no fraccionamento das bolhas de ar. Pelo menos se mais não se puder retirar da tua intervenção, uma coisa bem clara dela se retira, quer se use agulhas, mazzei, malha....temos de fazer com que as bolhas de ar sejam o mais fraccionadas possível e permaneçam o mais tempo possível em solução para mais e melhor removerem a carga orgânica não refractária em solução.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> Hélder, o rotor de agulhas compraste em separado ou já vem com esse modelo de bomba?


O rotor, utilizei o que estava na bomba do escumador.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Já se passou algum tempo e penço que chegou a altura de com realismo e espirito cientifico se tirar algumas conclusões acerca da milagrosa mesh.
Peço ao pessoal qua a usou que diga de sua justiça acerca do material ( com realismo cientifico)....
No entretanto andei a lér algumas experiencias que foram feitas com mesh e tal como foi dito anteriormente o rotor de agulhas parece ser mais eficiente no conjunto (eficiencia/manutenção/durabilidade).
Mas gostaria de saber os vossos resultados, para melhor poder tirar conclusões.



Desde ja o meu obrigado.

Jose Miranda

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá José,

testei o mesh em 2 escumadores - Deltec MCE600 e Aquamedic Turbofotor Multi 1000 SL e obtive as seguintes conclusões:

Em ambos os escumadorres, a eficiência aumentava inicialmente, no entanto passado pouco tempo começava a perder a mesma devido a entupimentos. Tive que retirar o mesh e cheguei à conclusão que juntar turbinas de agulhas com mesh, não é uma boa solução.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Obrigado Bruno.
É importante este tipo de experiencias para podermos melhorar os nossos sistemas.
pena é que faltam resultados positivos ou negativos.


Jose Miranda

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Uso mesh com rotor de agulhas.

As minhas continuam bem desde o primeiro dia, nunca perdi eficiencia, muito pelo contrário e nunca vi qualquer tipo de "entupimentos" nas manutenções que faço (de 2 em 2 meses), continua igual ao primeiro dia.

Não passo sem ela.

Fica a minha experiencia.

Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Fica tambem aqui o meu testemunho.

Um dos escumadores que tive tambem tinha a turbina com mesh. O funcionamento dele era fantástico, chegando ao ponto de tentar converter/inventar outros escumadores; O certo é que após a primeira manutenção (3 mêses sensivelmente) o mesh estava todo deformado.

Nunca encontrei material exactamente igual para substituir a "malha".

Nunca mais foi eficaz o seu funcionamento como em novo.

Diria "empiricamente" que o rotor de mesh é melhor (desde que sujeito  a manutenção regular adequada)  e que o rotor de agulhas é mais fiavel (menos exigente de manutenções)

----------


## Jose Miranda

Obrigado Vitor e Julio.
Gostaria de ter mais no entanto + intervenções.

Jose Miranda

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Passados alguns meses coloco aqui o meu testemunho. Tenho dois Deltec APF 600 que ao contrário do que seria de esperar, não me foram entregues com os rotores de agulhas que paguei, uma situação que estaria ligada a um antigo representante que já não representa a marca e se deve ter "esquecido" de entregar os escumadores equipados com os rotores de agulhas...Acabei por conseguir obter noutro sitio um dos referidos rotores e o outro substitui-o por um rotor que embora tenha agulhas, não tem nada de parecido com o original. Justamente neste rotor que melhorou o desempenho do escumador, coloquei metade de um pedaço de malha que me cedeu o Carlos Mota para experimentar e guardei o outro pedaço para apresentar numa casa na Maia que vende geomalha em rolo igual a esta malha. 
O desempenho do escumador melhorou substancialmente e ficou próximo do desempenho do rotor de agulhas original que equipa o outro escumador, mas nunca o ultrapassou, além disso exige manutenção mais frequente. 
Ainda só decorreram cerca de 4 meses desde a altura em que coloquei em funcionamento a malha em causa e ainda não apresenta sinais de desgaste porque o rotor onde está colocada protege-a uma vez que as pás desse rotor são em forma de hastes horizontais dispostas em dois níveis desencontrados e das hastes das pás saem as agulhas onde prendo a malha que assim fica entre as as hastes.
Pela experiência tida até agora, a malha é eficaz e permite sem dúvida melhorar o desempenho de um escumador temporariamente mas as agulhas Deltec ou as em titânio da Royal Exclusiv que equipam os Bubble King são mais eficientes porque mais constantes, mais duráveis e menos exigentes em manutenção, assim continuo a preferir os rotores de agulhas e quando conseguir obter o rotor original da Deltec, vou substituir.
Seja como for, a malha é uma solução que pode por pouco dinheiro, alterar o desempenho de um escumador embora exija muito mais manutenção e tenha desempenho menos constante.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## António Vitor

O meu testemunho:

usei uma bomba sicce 2500 e cortando as pás, não completamente deixei ficar a base das pás com 1-2 mm talvez, para ai fazer rasgos para prender a malha, usei malha daquela mais larga. usei também cianocrilato cola p+ara colar...até agora 5 estrelas.

Escusado será dizer que o escumador que era uma treta ficou muitissimo melhor...
diria que melhorou 500-1000%, não não estou a brincar, a bomba que vinha com este de origem era uma grande treta.

O design do escumador deve ajudar, talvez seja mesmo apenas coincidência os chineses não fizeram de proposito.

mas se for borbulhagem (ar/água) "demais" há um choque na garganta do escumador, este redirecciona para os lados e para baixo do escumador a tal água e ar a "mais", a grande parte do ar depois sobe pela escumador até chegar novamente à garganta depois pode exitir empurrão para a zona do copo ou pode novamente ser empurrado para baixo...

portanto existem bolhas de ar que ficam muitos segundos dentro do escumador outras menos tempo...etc...

O escumador tem mesmo uma câmara de reacção interna, evitando misturas entre as bolhas que descem e as que sobem, acho que muito à imagem dos ati.

As bolhas são diminutas com o mesh...o escumador é pequeno, tão pequeno que a maior parte das bolhas não tem tempo de se agregar, só o faz já em cima...o que é bom.

A bomba também tem potência a mais para este escumador, para controlar o nivel porque queria extrair o máximo do escumador (o choque na garganta é mesmo deliberado), este está regulado ao máximo. o nivel dentro do escumador é controlado por uma valvula na saida da compressão da sicce, mais aberta deixa de ir tanto para o escumador.

manutenção nickles já tem uns meses e continua a oferecer grande serviço
tenho de limpar o copo que é pequeno todos os dias e não é muito molhada a escumação.

Existem moleculas orgânicas que têm de estar largos segundos em contacto com o ar para poder serem retiradas...daí os escumadores que façam algum tipo de recirculação do ar/água podem ser mais eficientes para determinadas moleculas organicas, isto é a minha opinião...

como não tenho nada disso uso o tal truque do choque na garganta.

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Concluimos então o seguinte.
Tendo em conta trés factores de grande importancia nos equipamentos que usamos no nosso hobby:
-Eficiencia
-Durabilidade
-Manutenções
Podemos afirmar que:
Não podemos concluir de forma definitiva que a Mesh seja mais eficiente e produza mais bolhas e de melhor qualidade, pois segundo muitos dos intervenientes depende de muitos factores, que nem sempre estao presente...
Durabilidade - Dura pouco e é fragil .
Manutenções - Para manter um funcionamento de alto rendimento necessita de constantes manutenções.

Constato assim, perante estes factos,  que o rotor de agulhas é a escolha certa.
Aliás varios relatos acerca dos escumadores que usam o sistema Mesh apontam precisamente para estes mesmos problemas.
Volto aqui a salientar que as principais marcas de escumadores usam rotores de agulhas - Deltec - H&S - Royal Exclusive,etc (por alguma razão o fazem)

Penço que são iniciativas destas que ajudam a clarificar minimamente algumas duvidas.
Com isto não quero de forma nenhuma  ser o detentor de toda a verdade..
Lembro a todos que as verdades de hoje podem bem vir ser as mentiras de amanhã.


Jose Miranda

----------


## António Vitor

Continua a ser válido, mesmo que o mesh não fosse melhor que as agulhas...

durabilidade?
parece mais problemas de como fixaram o mesh á bomba...
dura pouco?
aquilo é plástico e parece que pode durar mais de 1000 anos... sem apodrecer...
 :Big Grin: 

eficiência a ATI não pensa desse modo
mas uma bomba de agulhas com mesh pode talvez não fazer sentido...mas nas outras faz...

a minha tem a mesh limpinha...
a centrifugação gerada deve limpar aquilo tudo....está limpinha...ter em conta que usei a mesh menos densa...até aqui podemos meter mais uma variável em estudo a densdade do mesh...
 :Big Grin: 

ver o meu caso, as bombas de agulhas são mais caras, e eu com bombas de boa potência e de pás (baratas 2500 litros hora por cerca de 40 euros), consigo fazer a festa com mesh...
e acredita que é muito ar!

agora o debate entre mesh e agulhas é outro assunto...depende de muitos factores e sem um estudo cientifico não se pode provar nada. 

a decisão é tua obviamente...e ninguém está a dizer que não tens razão apenas que há muitas verdades...

O mesh pode não fucnionar bem na bomba A e funcionar bem na bomba B, por diversos factores que para termos uma resposta correcta isto tinha de ser aprofundado.

A ATI mete mesh nas suas bombas, por alguma razão...
os seus escumadores tendem a ser baixos, e portanto talvez seja uma das razões porque o mesh funciona melhor nesse caso...
e acredita que ATI investigou muito bem isso do mesh...
por exemplo as microbolhas podem ser tão pequenas e densas que num reactor maior, podiam unir-se perdendo o efeito que se pretendia...

existem muitas vaíáveis, para podermos estar aqui a afirmar seja o que for...é tipo podemos TER TODOS RAZÂO

Eu fiz a festa com 50 euros e estou super contente...(bomba +mesh)
 :Big Grin: 

Experimenta usar uma bomba sicce 2500 sem estar quitada...e uma quitada com mesh e sem as pás...
pode debitar menos água...
mas o fluxo de ar é tremendo sem que a bobma se queixe...e as bolhas minimas.

basta dizer que não trocaria a minha bomba por outra de agulhas com a mesma litragem...
 :Big Grin: 
mesmo que fosse 5x mais cara...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> O meu testemunho:
> 
> como não tenho nada disso uso o tal truque do choque na garganta.
> 
> Abraços!
> António Vitor



Boas, António.

Poderias explicar melhor em que consiste o que chamas de "choque na garganta"?

----------


## António Vitor

existe um afunilamento para a garganta do escumador, portanto o efeito gargalo...

com muita água/ar, não passa tudo pelo gargalo, algum deste ar/água nas extremidades junto á parede externa do escumador volta para trás.

básciamente é isto, porque existe uma câmera de reacção interna dentro do escumador isto não se mistura com a que vem nova da bomba.

não chega a sair só com mais potência na bomba, está memso no limite.
perde energia cinética, e depois sobe, as bolhas... e volta a estar perto do gargalo...

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Tal como eu disse na minha anterior intervenção
"Com isto não quero de forma nenhuma ser o detentor de toda a verdade..
Lembro a todos que as verdades de hoje podem bem vir ser as mentiras de amanhã".
Mas segundo todas as informações que consegui aqui e em sites estrangeiros as minhas conclusões estão correctas.
A tua experiencia é apenas a tua experiencia....
Eu tentei basear as minhas conclusões numa analise cientifica e em VARIAS experiencias, é assim que se trabalha.
A multiplicação de varios resultados permitiu-me tirar determinadas conclusões que á luz de determinados factos dizem ser o rotor de agulhas no geral a opção mais correcta.
Agora isto não é uma verdade absoluta, eu não tenho nenhuma fabrica de rotores de agulhas (infelismente) e não estou aqui a defender a honra da minha amada, por isso é bem possivel que estas conclusões estejam erradas, mas com os factos apresentados até agora é que a Mesh não é a melhor opção...
Isto é um facto....
A não ser que me apresentes varios elementos crediveis e que não sejam apenas e só baseados na tua experiencia (que muito respeito) mas que não chega como é obvio.
De resto a Mesh é uma opção tão valida como outra qualquer, cada qual faz as suas opções, é um direito democratico que nos assiste a todos.
Já agora o argumento de que a ATI acha a mesh a melhor opção eu respondo que a Deltec, a H&S e a Royal Exclusiv Consideram o rotor de agulhas melhor opção ( não usaste um bom argumento).

Jose Miranda

----------


## António Vitor

Se as tuas conclusões estão correctas, então os escumadores da ATI é só hype...

O problema da tua amostra é não ser bem representativa primeiro tens de um lado bombas com agulha, nenhuma DIY, do outro tens a grande maioria dos mesh...quase todos DIY...excluindo as bombas dos ATI.

O problema dos DIY, é uns fazerem bem, outros não...e a grande maioria faz mal.

por exemplo um mesh mal centrado e o veio pode partir do motor, ou pelo menos um desgaste maior, mal colocação dos mesh, sem sequer estar fixos, (eu não usei braçadeiras, achei que era uma pior solução e a ati não usa braçadeiras...mais peso para o motor...e não só)

O Mesh veio depois das agulhas, e é "tecnologia" mais recente.
E a ATI deve ter posto patente...não sei mas presumo que sim.

portanto a deltec, H&S e outras mesmo que quisessem não podem usar mesh...
 :Big Grin: 
Obviamente que vão dizer que é melhor opção...já que não podem usar a tecnologia da ATI.

Faz-me lembrar as empresas de automóveis quando inventaram o cinto e o air bag (A volvo inventou), ha e tal não é seguro e tal ...não serve para nada...
agora todas tem...

Agora nós os DIY, não pagamos royalties, e não precisamos de pagar á ATI a sua invenção que embora simples é muitissimo VALIOSA.

já vi um escumador da H&S e o meu chinoca mais pequeno, menos largo tem melhor rendimento...
curioso...
 :Wink: 
não vou dizer que o meu escumador é melhor não é...
mas o mesh sempre ajuda e a bomba sicce também...

----------


## António Vitor

Ter em atenção que eu defendo o mesh em bombas que não tenham já agulhas...
como bombas de turbina (tirando as pás da turbina), a sicce 2500 parece ser muito boa para juntar o mesh a esta.
tem uma base circular para unir o mesh a esta...

nas de agulhas possivelmente o desempenho pode ficar prejudicado com o aumento do peso. Por isso eu digo que a tua amostra não será bem representativa do lado do mesh...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> O Mesh veio depois das agulhas, e é "tecnologia" mais recente.
> E a ATI deve ter posto patente...não sei mas presumo que sim.
> 
> portanto a deltec, H&S e outras mesmo que quisessem não podem usar mesh...


Olá António,

o que dizes não é verdade! Aconselho a leres o seguinte: 

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/d...l-vs-meshwheel

Este é no novo site da Deltec.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas

 Primeiro que tudo quero desde ja salientar que isto é uma troca salutar de opiniões e que não a nenhuma desavença entre nós, o Antonio Vitor pode confirmar este facto.

Primeiro que tudo quero salientar que nada tenho contra os escumadores da ATI, são bons equipamentos, funcionais e são mais um sistema nos vários tipos de produtores  de bolhas para escumação.
Todos eles tem os seus pontos fortes e fracos, como tudo na vida...
Vou responder por tópicos para melhor poder  explicar as minhas conclusões:

1-Inclui na minha  pesquisa a leitura de varias experiencias, com Equipamentos ATI, D.I.Y. e de agulhas de varias marcas, pesquisei  neste fórum e em outros.
Eu proprio fiz a experiencia numa copia de um Deltec D.I.Y. com Mesh  (feito pelo amigo Vitor Pestana), Ainda cá tenho um bocado que não usei.
Penço ter sido representativo dentro das minhas limitadas possibilidades...
Não me vais pedir para medir a entrada de ar  dos dois sistemas, a capacidade de mistura ar/agua de ambos os sistemas com equipamentos laboratoriais, porque não tenho essa possibilidade (nem nenhum dos intervenientes neste tópico), assim sendo temos que ser o mais 
Razoáveis e lógicos que nos for  possível.
E isso foi o que procurei fazer e penço ter conseguido. 
A má colocação da mesh,   o seu desfiar, e outros defeitos não são parte positica nas conclusões,
Muitos também tentaram copiar  rotores de agulhas e o que saio foram  perfeitas rodas descentradas, ruidosos e com capacidade  de partir qualque eixo de Aquabee pump.
Por isso o acima citado não foi contabilizado, apenas contei rotores funcionais, ( pelo menos assim o tentei)...

2  Mesh = patente= ATI
A Mesh é um material de construção civil usado para ajudar a fixar solo e betão...
Não é uma invenção ATI.
A Deltec usa  a mesma Mesh em varias situações  a vários anos      Saliento o famoso ECOCOLLER ,            
Que usa um pequeno rolo de Mesh no seu interior.
Se a ATI é detentora da  patente do esfregão  eu não sei  e pelos     vistos tu também não.
 Assim é um argumento sem bases credíveis e irrelevante para esta discusão.
Chama-se a isso a teoria do SE  
SE a ATI tiver a patente
SE a mesh for melhor
SE , SE, SE, SE..........
O SE não me diz nada, o que me interessa  são factos concretos e o SE é algo um pouco abstrato .
+ No site da Deltec  á um artigo onde eles dizem ja ter usado mesh em varias experiencias e que os 
Resultados não foram 100% satisfatórios....
Não tenho motivos para duvidar da informação por parte da Deltec  
Assim sem + infomações e partindo do principio que ninguém é detentor da patente da utilização da mesh não vejo nenhum problema em as outras marcas usarem o referido material.



Faz-me lembrar as empresas de automóveis quando inventaram o cinto e o air bag (A volvo inventou), ha e tal não é seguro e tal ...não serve para nada...
agora todas tem...



O problema é que as outras marcas não estão a usar o sistema Mesh maciçamente e até que isso aconteça,  devemos remetermo-nos aos factos concretos e não aos SE

3-Pagamentos de Royalties esta depedente duma patente que não foi ainda confirmada e que também esta no mundo dos SE.
Numa coisa concordo se usarmos uma bomba com um rotor normal e se aplicarmos a mesh,  passaremos a ter um melhor funcionamento a nível de fraccionamente das bolhas de ar , mas se lhe adaptarem um rotor de agulhas conseguem certamente o mesmo resultado, por isso -  nicles/ batatoides e lá voltamos nós ao mesmo, SE.....
Num conjunto de factores onde se faz uma comparação e se tenta  delinear o melhor resultado 
A conclusão lógica é o sistema de agulhas, pela fiabilidade, capacidade de fraccionamente, etc.
Jose Miranda

----------


## Jose Miranda

Pessoal o genio do markting desceu á rua.
Citando uma frase que foi dita anteriormem-te.

"aquilo é plástico e parece que pode durar mais de 1000 anos... sem apodrecer..."

A ATI poderia usar este anuncio publicitario:


*COM 1000 ANOS DE GARANTIA; O QUE UM ESCUMADOR NAO FARIA*

*COM ESCUMADORES DE ESFREGAÇO O TRABALHO QUE ÈU NÂO DESPACHO*


Creditos a quem de direito.
Jose Miranda

----------


## António Vitor

A deltec pode dizer o que quiser, mas a verdade é que a ATI está a ter um tremendo sucesso...com escumadores de tamanho semelhante mais economicos e com mais eficiencia. Prova disso é precisaram de meter lá essa informação no seu site, é porque a ATI tem tido sucesso.

A patente não era sobre o material, lógico que existe o mesh há muito, mas da sua aplicação.
as patentes não quer dizer que se invente, basta que se encontre uma nova utilização...ou aplicação...
A deltec desistiu da ideia, e pode nem ter experimentado muito...
que as agulhas têm vantagens tem e desvantagens...
mesmo assim a ATI pode ter metido patente...desde que mais ninguém tivesse feito antes...

O débito de ar numa ati é muito superior, não quero defender a ATI nem sequer tenho um ATI BM, mas creio que o ATI BM tem merecido ultimamente grande protagonismo e 95% é devido ao mesh.

mesmo que o mesh não seja sempre igual, mesmo que fiquem com mais lixo, no entanto esta não tem sido a minha experiencia...
talvez dependa da bomba usada e da forma como colamos o mesh, mas mesmo que fosse assim o mesh teria valor...

afinal qunato custa uma bomba de agulhas a mais que uma de turbinas quitada?
portanto nem que seja as economicas. e limpar limpar também é fácil...
 :Big Grin: 
não ainda nunca limpei a minha...

E em relação a esta discussão não fico nada chateado até me ri disto:

"
COM 1000 ANOS DE GARANTIA; O QUE UM ESCUMADOR NAO FARIA

COM ESCUMADORES DE ESFREGAÇO O TRABALHO QUE ÈU NÂO DESPACHO
"

lol...
é bem é bem!

epá se o mesh se for meto outro ...
lol

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Caros companhons de route,
A questão da adaptação da mesh em rotores de bombas de circulação dos escumadores parece-me bastante interessante. Em boa hora o Vitor  se lembrou de trazer este tema ao forum e eu não queria passar sem deixar a minha opinião. É só mais uma como as outras. 
A ideia que tenho a este respeito é que a aplicação deste apêndice em bombas pode apresentar vantagens notórias especialmente nas que equipam alguns escumadores pouco eficientes. Com o aumento do volume de ar aspirado pelas respectivas bombas, vemos aumentada a capacidade desses escumadores de retirarem matéria orgânica dos sitemas. Quando temos um escumador pouco eficiente em casa,  e para que o aparelho passe a servir para alguma coisa que não seja ocupar espaço, consumir energia e produzir ruído, também sou de opinião de pode ser uma boa opção kitar-se as suas bombas com mesh para que o bicho passe a ter alguma utilidade. Se as coisas correrem para o torto o pior que pode acontecer é ter-se que comprar um veio e/ou um rotor novo, uma bomba nova, ou quanto muito mandá-lo para a arrecadação. 
Em relação aos ATI's, que por sinal já vem já com a mesh de fábrica, tenho boa impressão sobre eles e penso ser uma opção a considerar atendendo à relação preço/eficiência. Parecem funcionar bem e o seu uso tem-se generalizado cá no burgo. Só é pena terem sido pensados para pequenas litragens e deixem os de rotores de agulhas fazerem o trabalho nos grandes sistemas. Pode ser que a ATI e outras marcas já estejam a pensar e a trabalhar no assunto.
Quanto a fazerem-se adaptações com mesh em escumadores sobejamente reconhecidos pela tal trilogia: eficiência, fiabilidade e durabilidade,  como os Deltec, H&S, GroTech, Bubble king, e outros aparelhos desta classe, parece-me não se justificar, além de que podemos vir a ter ter algo a perder em termos futuros. Os rotores das bombas de circulação deste tipo de escumadores têm um design rigoroso e são sujeitos a exaustivos ensaios  para processarem uma certa quantidade de água e aspirarem uma quantidade de ar bem definida. As geometrias dos rotores, tal como dos respectivos escumadores, não são definidas ao acaso. Sinceramente, sou de opinião de que o tunning neste tipo de escumadores não se justifica, porque uma vez afinados já são eficientes por natureza. Pode-se justificar a transformação de um saxo num ferrari, mas de um ferrari num formula 1 parece-me ser perfeitamente dispensável.

----------


## António Vitor

Completamente de acordo Machado, o meu exemplo cai perfeitamente naquilo onde tu dizes justificar-se o mesh...

Obviamente que se eu tivesse um bom escumador não o faria, mas os chinocas assim me obrigaram, e tenho excelentes resultados!

passei básicamente do 8 para o 80, literalmente...

E foi essa experiência que tentei passar, que se querem comprar uma bomba para depois quitar com mesh podem usar a sicco 2500, foi também instruções Do Pestana, e em boa hora unir o mesh a estas bombas é um descanso nem sequer usei braçadeiras!

basta um corte nas pás e encaixar o mesh com cola nessa zona, a maior parte das pás foi-se deixei só 1-2 mm para encaixar o mesh.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Cortaste as pás e deixaste 1 a 2 mm para encaixar a mesh? Não estou a ver como conseguiste fixá-la.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola :SbSourire19:  
Esta solução funciona no Apf600?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Roberto, num APF600 funciona e notas um bocadinho de melhorias. O problema é que tens de andar a limpar a bomba pelo menos de 15 em 15 dias. Eu pus mesh no meu e notei isso. Também, depois de ter testado a mesh no Deltec, cheguei à conclusão que não vale a pena usar mesh, visto que o escumado APF600 já é bastante bom e faz muito bem o serviço.

----------


## António Vitor

> Cortaste as pás e deixaste 1 a 2 mm para encaixar a mesh? Não estou a ver como conseguiste fixá-la.


por entalão, desculpa só agora responder...
fica entalado no rasgo que criei no resto que ficou das pás...
cola q.b. e aquilo nunca mais irá sair...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Roberto, num APF600 funciona e notas um bocadinho de melhorias. O problema é que tens de andar a limpar a bomba pelo menos de 15 em 15 dias. Eu pus mesh no meu e notei isso. Também, depois de ter testado a mesh no Deltec, cheguei à conclusão que não vale a pena usar mesh, visto que o escumado APF600 já é bastante bom e faz muito bem o serviço.


possivelmente o lixo acumula-se em bombas com agulhas que ganham mesh...

E não nas outras sem turbina alguma...só com mesh...na minha sem turbina sem agulhas...não acumula lixo.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Ora Viva.

Esta questão do lixo deve variar de tanque para tanque, eu já uso mesh à muitos meses (penso ter sido eu o 1º a quitar o escumador)e nunca encontrei nenhum sinal de sujidade... nada, a sua eficiencia permanece inalterada tal como o primeiro dia.

Todas as opiniões são válidas e todas elas no seu conjunto dão uma ideia geral da sua utilização, tal como tudo na vida fica ao gosto de cada um, cabe a cada utilizador saber se prefere usa-la ou não independentemente dos resultados de outros, a propria experiencia do utilizador é a que mais conta.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Ola 
> Esta solução funciona no Apf600?


O Machado de Sousa já disse tudo roberto,

Quanto a fazerem-se adaptações com mesh em escumadores sobejamente reconhecidos pela tal trilogia: eficiência, fiabilidade e durabilidade, como os Deltec, H&S, GroTech, Bubble king, e outros aparelhos desta classe, parece-me não se justificar, além de que podemos vir a ter ter algo a perder em termos futuros. Os rotores das bombas de circulação deste tipo de escumadores têm um design rigoroso e são sujeitos a exaustivos ensaios para processarem uma certa quantidade de água e aspirarem uma quantidade de ar bem definida. As geometrias dos rotores, tal como dos respectivos escumadores, não são definidas ao acaso. Sinceramente, sou de opinião de que o tunning neste tipo de escumadores não se justifica, porque uma vez afinados já são eficientes por natureza. Pode-se justificar a transformação de um saxo num ferrari, mas de um ferrari num formula 1 parece-me ser perfeitamente dispensável.

----------


## Alex Bernardo

Boas 
nao sei para que fim especifico e utilizado o mesh , mas parece ser muito parecido com um material que eu tenho para aplicaçao nos filtros do ar condicionado dos autocarros, tambem e uma malha parecida com essa e com alguma conssistencia amanha ja vou ver mais ao promenor que tipo de material e .

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

alguem tem um pouco de mesh que possa dispensar é que aqui em valença não arranjo nada tou no fim do mundo.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Ricardo

Tenta aqui

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Na sequência deste tópico e para dar razão àquilo que o Vítor Pestana afirma no título deste tópico, ficam algumas imagens do meu escumador JAD a trabalhar depois de ter alterado o rotor de agulhas e ter colocado _mesh_. 







Reparem na consistência da espuma! Parecem claras de ovo "batidas em castelo"! E a porcaria agarrada nela?! E faço TPA todas as semanas de 25%.

----------


## AndreCardoso

José, que bomba utilizas nesse JAD ? Nao é a de origem suponho ?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> José, que bomba utilizas nesse JAD ? Nao é a de origem suponho ?


Boas, André.

E supões bem. A de origem é muito fraquinha, por isso comprei uma AquaMedic Oceanrunner PH 2500 que está colocada a cerca de 20 cm da superfície da água. Encontrei, assim, o ponto ideal de afinação do escumador!

----------


## António Vitor

O escumador é parece igual ao meu, pelas imagens fica provado que mesmo escumadores de pouco mais de 100 euros são funcionais, o que uma boa bomba e mesh fazem...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> O escumador é parece igual ao meu, pelas imagens fica provado que mesmo escumadores de pouco mais de 100 euros são funcionais, o que uma boa bomba e mesh fazem...


... e afinação certa, embora custe a encontrar!

----------


## António Vitor

> ... e afinação certa, embora custe a encontrar!


afinei a bomba para despejar o máximo de ar para o máximo de água que o escumador aguenta. tenho as vavulas todas abertas.

agora a unica afinação que faço, é mesmo divergir um pouco a água para o escumador para fora deste quando mudo a água...

tira água opaca verde escura tipo 1 caneca por dia...

----------

